# Breaking Bad - S05E13 - To'hajiilee



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow. I'm again blown away by how unexpected the story is. Cannot wait to see how the final 3 episodes play out!

"Bluish"
"Aqua Marine"
"Timmy Dip$***"

Also, look for Thomas Dolby ringtones to climb up the iTunes charts!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yeah, they way they're burning their bridges, you'd think they don't exp[ect the show to get renewed. Are the ratings down or something?


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, wow is a good word. 

I've seen so many great shows with less than stellar endings. Will the Breaking Bad finale live up to the hype? It's sure looking that way.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Credit to Reddit...

It's a good thing for Walt and co that Uncle Jack's crew practice at the same shooting range as these guys:


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I thought, for JUST A SECOND, that as the tear came down Walt's face, his humanity was shining through again ala Robocop.

My gosh, the suspense, waiting for Todd and his uncle to show up. Were they coming, were they not, they held it there for seemingly ever.

Only 3 more to go. 

Greg


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Some great music in the background in the ep.

She blinded me with Science
Oh, Sherry.

There was another one, but I can't recall right now.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I suspect that Hank and Gomez and the Nazis are all dead. Leaving just Walt and Jesse.

Or maybe the Nazis win and take Walt's money.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Please don't kill Hank and Gomie. Please.

I thought they were going to snipe Hank while on the phone with Marie.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I suspect that Hank and Gomez and the Nazis are all dead. Leaving just Walt and Jesse.
> 
> Or maybe the Nazis win and take Walt's money.


They don't know his money is there...at the moment, anyway.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

GoPackGo said:


> It's a good thing for Walt and co that Uncle Jack's crew practice at the same shooting range as these guys:


It's a good thing for Uncle Jack's crew that Walt and Gomie were practicing right along side them!

Although a pistol and a shotgun probably aren't the most effective weapons at that range.

You hear on the news about shootouts where dozens or hundreds of rounds are fired but nobody is injured. It always seems fakey to me. It seems even fakier when it's not real!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't see Hank, Gomie, or Jesse walking away from this one. The "I love you" call to Marie sealed Hank's fate. As soon as Hank said "I may not be home for awhile" I thought "...or ever." They are definitely not having an A1 day.

Wonderful episode.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Zevida said:


> Please don't kill Hank and Gomie. Please.


Feeling the same but I also hope Jesse survives. I almost yelled, "Jesse get back in the car!" when they confronted Walt but now it doesn't matter.

I blame Walt for any and all fatalities. Those rooting for him will say he tried to stop it. Typical WW - - sets destruction in motion and then tries to justify the damage. He actually said that the boy lived as if it justified poisoning him.


----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

No way Hank, Gomez, or Jesse live through that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, Jesse slipped out of the car, so he could have run away while everybody else was busy shooting past each other...

I suspect the final tally will be Gomie dead, Hank wounded, Jesse hiding in the desert. I think there's still too much endgame left for Jesse and Hank to be out of it just yet.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

Recording cut off too early...dammit!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't see Hank or Gomie surviving this one. Jesse is a maybe, did he slip or of the car?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I think Jesse lives. 


Hank and Gomie, not so much.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I hope Hank had enough sense to ship WW's cellphone confession so it could be discovered by others who can follow up.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Hank and Gomez dead, Jesse captured by the Nazis and used as leverage in an effort to get Walt to cook for them. Walt goes to ground, comes back into town to take out the Nazis with his M-60. The Nazi's miscalculation was that Walt didn't call them off because he had a change of heart about Jesse.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

As an aside from action-talk: Walt Jr. being starstruck at seeing Better Call Saul was hilarious.

"Don't drink and drive, kid. And if you do, give me a call."

Greg


----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

Aryan Brotherhood - 2 pistols, 2 AR's, an AA12, and a BAR(?)

DEA - A pistol and a pump action shotgun

The fact that Hank and Gomez didn't die immediately, while standing in the open facing that amount of firepower, is quite unbelievable.

If the writers let either of those two live, I'd be disappointed.

I personally hate to see their characters die, but you don't stand them off against that kind of firepower and let them out of it somehow. Remember, this is also the gang that killed off Declan's crew in short order.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> Some great music in the background in the ep.
> 
> She blinded me with Science


That one made me chuckle...."Yo, Science, b*tches!"



Turtleboy said:


> I suspect that Hank and Gomez and the Nazis are all dead. Leaving just Walt and Jesse.


I couldn't believe that Hank and Gomez weren't killed right away. Those guys are using a whole lot of bullets up.

Then as the gun fight went on I thought - here they are in the same spot as their first cook. Where they had a shoot out with some other guys and only Jesse and Walt lived.

I could see the Nazi guys killing Hank and Gomez and then driving off and Jesse and Walt surviving.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

What was the aborted plan with the brains? (Pun not intended)


Nevermind... I had stepped out of the room for 20 secs.. They just mentioned it on talking bad.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Not aborted, Hank used them to take a picture with Jesse, to show the body guard that Walt is coming for him next.

They set up a fake picture of Jessie dead.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Frash said:


> The fact that Hank and Gomez didn't die immediately, while standing in the open facing that amount of firepower, is quite unbelievable.


I agree, but it was ****ing intense. I'll give it some artistic leeway.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Maybe it will be like the A-Team where everybody shoots at everybody but nobody ever gets hit and then the bad guys just surrender because they are out of bullets.


----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

I'll give it leeway too, as long as they're dead in the next episode. With the cliffhanger the way it was, it _does_ leave the possibility that Hank or Gomez live.

I want to see an epic shootout too, as long as it ends within proportions to how it was setup.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I didn't find it that intense because no one was actually getting hurt. For a minute when it first started I was waiting to see someone get blown away - like a shot of the bullet whistling in and hitting Hank and maybe his brains on the ground like the ones he faked in the kitchen.

Gomez getting killed seems likely too but a shame since he really didn't have any play in this except as Hank's sidekick.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Every casualty is on Hank this time. He's the one gone off the rails, outside of his authority, behind the backs of his superiors, just brazenly running an operation blind to consequences. He deserves every bullet that's gonna come his way.


----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

Also interesting is now that Marie received affection from Hank with the assurance that Walt is in cuffs and the end to her nightmare is close, what will happen with her?

Will she go off the deep end, forcing someone to kill her?

Will she try to kill Walt or Skylar?

Will she collapse into depression, effectively ending her role in the series?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Frash said:


> No way Hank, Gomez, or Jesse live through that.


Yup. Dead. I was pretty urge Hank would die. He's been a pain.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> They don't know his money is there...at the moment, anyway.


For a moment, I hoped Walt lead Jesse and them to a different location.

So what is Walt under arrest for? Driving on sacred Indian burial grounds?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> For a moment, I hoped Walt lead Jesse and them to a different location.
> 
> So what is Walt under arrest for? Driving on sacred Indian burial grounds?


Well all the stuff that he yelled into the phone at Jesse was before the Miranda so I wondered if it could be used against him.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Frash said:


> Also interesting is now that Marie received affection from Hank with the assurance that Walt is in cuffs and the end to her nightmare is close, what will happen with her?
> 
> Will she go off the deep end, forcing someone to kill her?
> 
> ...


She sinks into depression and insanity and we last see her in a mental institution playing with a snow globe of an RV in the desert. (ala st. elsewhere)


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Well all the stuff that he yelled into the phone at Jesse was before the Miranda so I wondered if it could be used against him.


Probably enough, yes. He said he poisoned the boy, for sure.


----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

Maybe Marie's the one who trashes Walt's house? Who else would at this point?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> Probably enough, yes. He said he poisoned the boy, for sure.


Yeah, I went back to think about it and I guess even if it was before he was read his "rights" it didn't matter because it would just have helped the cops find evidence.

Oh, and I loved the lottery ticket in the wallet!!!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I just remembered Jesse can cook almost as good as Walter. Maybe they capture both Walt and Jesse and keep Jesse and force him to cook.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

betts4 said:


> She sinks into depression and insanity and we last see her in a mental institution playing with a snow globe of an RV in the desert. (ala st. elsewhere)


In a _purple_ padded room....


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

FireMen2003 said:


> Recording cut off too early...dammit!


I had that happen a couple seasons ago. Now I do an "add 2 minutes" to my TiVo recording and even if I get some sucky "low winter sun" I don't lose any BB.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

As Walt was hiding in the rocks I thought about what Jesse said to Hank and Gomie. With Walt, everything you think will happen, the exact opposite happens.This proves that once again.

Jesse's face when Hank was putting the cuffs on him was this weird happy almost smile.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Oh, hell yeah!!!



Cowboys win.


Then I watch this



Eff yeah..


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Man, not only should Hank and Gomez been killed instantly, the crew sure isn't being too careful with the vehicle Walt's in. Seems like they'd try a little harder not to accidentally whack him.


----------



## SocratesJohnson (Sep 14, 2005)

Pretty sloppy for Walt to bury the money in the same place Jessie and him cooked in the RV. Like Gomi said, there's a whole lot of desert.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Next episode: (not a real spoiler, just in my mind) we see Walt pry the handcuff keys from Hanks dead hands, uncuff himself then run into the desert and take his pants off.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

It was incredibly tense and overall an outstanding episode but to repeat what people said above the shootout was 100% unbelievable, I suspect Hank is going to survive. Lined up shots, Hank and Gomie in the open, powerful weapons and they are not even hit, yet the shoot at the car Walt is in despite desperately needing him. Ultimately it has kind of ruined the episode for me.

There were some other weak points too.

* Walt going to Brock's house, what do you think she would think when Jesse shows up dead, murdered, soon after (Though I guess he could disappear but I still think she would look for him)
* The, I assume, directors choice to have Jesse's voice on the phone call be clear as day. I understand why they did it but it took me right out of the moment.

BTW. How did they track hank. They surely couldn't have got his GPS without a warrant.

But to be clear, I still am engrossed in the story but the first episode of this final run was so outstanding that the rather obvious flaws kind of leave me feeling let down.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

The show had been portraying Walt as being willing to do anything to protect his family and his money. But now Walt calls off the hit team because Hank is there. So it seems Walt is not willing to do anything after all. He draws the line at killing his brother-in-law and another DEA agent.

Also, Walt seemed dumbed down this episode. As soon as he realized Jesse was not there, it would have been smart to get back in his car and get out of there. Failing that, Walt could have told his backup to create a distraction so Walt could slip away. Or at least explained that there were a couple DEA agents if Walt really wanted them to not come. Even coming out from behind the rock was dumb (make them search!), and coming out with the gun in his hand was even dumber.


----------



## SocratesJohnson (Sep 14, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> It was incredibly tense and overall an outstanding episode but to repeat what people said above the shootout was 100% unbelievable, I suspect Hank is going to survive. Lined up shots, Hank and Gomie in the open, powerful weapons and they are not even hit, yet the shoot at the car Walt is in despite desperately needing him. Ultimately it has kind of ruined the episode for me.
> 
> There were some other weak points too.
> 
> ...


Hank has planted a GPS on Walt's car before...


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

JohnB1000 said:


> BTW. How did they track hank. They surely couldn't have got his GPS without a warrant.


It did seem that they implied they tracked his cell phone, but I agree, that should require a warrant. I cannot believe Gomez would go along with an illegal cell phone trace.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

Beryl said:


> I blame Walt for any and all fatalities. Those rooting for him will say he tried to stop it. Typical WW - - sets destruction in motion and then tries to justify the damage.


I disagree.

If "setting things in motion" qualifies for culpability, then Jesse is responsible for coming up with the plan in the first place as well as manipulating Walt into that situation. The only reason Walt called Todd's gang was because he thought Jesse was showing up to kill him. Had he realized before then that Jesse was working with Hank, he never would have called them. He knew that Hank would not kill him, and he wasn't willing to kill Hank.

Hank is responsible for not involving the DEA. Had he involved them, he would have had additional backup. Instead, he unlawfully kidnapped someone, and used a DEA safe house and agent for his own personal agenda.

Gomez is responsible for going along with Hank instead of going to the DEA. And he was the one doing all of Hank's "dirty work".

They all put themselves in danger, and of all the people involved in the shootout, Walt is the least responsible for that happening.



betts4 said:


> Oh, and I loved the lottery ticket in the wallet!!!


The big problem I had with that was that I was back to questioning why he had bothered memorizing the numbers. I think they would have been better off showing him looking at the GPS coordinates, and then cutting straight to the lottery ticket on the fridge. Either that, or show him struggling memorizing the numbers, then cut to the lottery ticket on the fridge.

Now that we know that he didn't have them memorized, the whole memorize number --> smash GPS --> buy lottery ticket sequence doesn't really make much sense. Would driving to the store with a piece of paper with the "lottery numbers" written on them really have been that much more dangerous than driving from the store with the actual ticket?


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Also, if he's got the numbers on him, and something happens to him, Skylar will never find the money.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

BitbyBlit said:


> The big problem I had with that was that I was back to questioning why he had bothered memorizing the numbers. I think they would have been better off showing him looking at the GPS coordinates, and then cutting straight to the lottery ticket on the fridge. Either that, or show him struggling memorizing the numbers, then cut to the lottery ticket on the fridge.
> 
> Now that we know that he didn't have them memorized, the whole memorize number --> smash GPS --> buy lottery ticket sequence doesn't really make much sense. Would driving to the store with a piece of paper with the "lottery numbers" written on them really have been that much more dangerous than driving from the store with the actual ticket?


And after all that bit with the lottery ticket and GPS, they were really just right back to where they started from. Jesse recognized it right away. Did Walt really NEED the GPS to get back there.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

No, but he definitely needed it to tell the Arian gang where to go.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

The Albuquerque nazi guys need to go back to the range for shooting practice.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

betts4 said:


> And after all that bit with the lottery ticket and GPS, they were really just right back to where they started from. Jesse recognized it right away. Did Walt really NEED the GPS to get back there.


That part I actually don't have a problem with. He might know how to drive there, but in order to communicate the location to someone else such as Skyler or Todd's gang, he would need the coordinates.

The next question then is, "Why did he have the ticket on him if he didn't need it?"

But that could be explained by him taking the ticket off the fridge after Jesse's attempt to burn down his house. He likely intended to find some other way to keep it safe, but hadn't figured out exactly how to go about that yet. So for the meantime, keeping it on him was the safest place.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Beryl said:


> I blame Walt for any and all fatalities. Those rooting for him will say he tried to stop it. Typical WW - - sets destruction in motion and then tries to justify the damage. He actually said that the boy lived as if it justified poisoning him.





BitbyBlit said:


> I disagree.


I guess the kid was responsible for his own poisoning and Walt has nothing to do with any of carnage around him. Got it.


betts4 said:


> Next episode: (not a real spoiler, just in my mind) we see Walt pry the handcuff keys from Hanks dead hands, uncuff himself then run into the desert and take his pants off.


This cracked me up. We haven't seen him in his tighty whities for an entire episode.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

Beryl said:


> I guess the kid was responsible for his own poisoning and Walt has nothing to do with any of carnage around him. Got it.


I don't think you did get it. I was responding to your comment about blaming Walt for all fatalities in the shootout. I didn't say anything about Brock's poisoning. Walt is 100% to blame for Brock's poisoning.

In fact, the only reason Walt isn't 100% to blame for Brock's poisoning is if we are allowed to blame people for "setting things in motion". In that case, Jesse is responsible for attempting to kill the two thugs who were working for Gus, which caused Walt to defend him, which turned Gus against Walt, which caused Gus to try to turn Jesse against Walt, which made Walt desperate enough to poison Brock to get Jesse back on his side.

All of that was set in motion because Jesse wanted revenge. What Walt "set in motion" was only in fear for his life. In fact, most of what Walt has set in motion has been in fear for his or his family's life.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

There is no way Gomez and Hank make it. Looks like Jesse slips away hopefully. That last 10 minutes was tense. You knew they were coming...


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Frash said:


> Also interesting is now that Marie received affection from Hank with the assurance that Walt is in cuffs and the end to her nightmare is close, what will happen with her?
> 
> Will she go off the deep end, forcing someone to kill her?
> 
> ...


Replying before I catch up because this had me laughing..

Hank dies, Marie goes ballistic, and THAT is who Walt bought the machine gun to handle. 

Ok, back to reading..


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> For a moment, I hoped Walt lead Jesse and them to a different location.
> 
> So what is Walt under arrest for? Driving on sacred Indian burial grounds?


I was 80% sure that Walt had lost a signal talking to Jesse, then would realize that he had no signal, and that Jesse couldn't have a signal way out there in the desert either, and realize he was being played.

I thought he would stop the car right on that bend, figure it out, and then drive somewhere else.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Frash said:


> Maybe Marie's the one who trashes Walt's house? Who else would at this point?


OOh nice thought. If so, maybe Gomez survives and Hank dies, so that there's someone to tell Marie that her husband is dead.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

whitson77 said:


> There is no way Gomez and *Walt *make it. Looks like Jesse slips away hopefully. That last 10 minutes was tense. You knew they were coming...


Hank - but yeah, I agree. If Hank makes it out alive, I'm going to delete my season pass.

(ok, not really)


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

BitbyBlit said:


> That part I actually don't have a problem with. He might know how to drive there, but in order to communicate the location to someone else such as Skyler or Todd's gang, he would need the coordinates.
> 
> The next question then is, "Why did he have the ticket on him if he didn't need it?"


He knows the general location well enough but if the landscape changes over time he may not know where to dig.

In a rush, it was hard to give directions to the middle of nowhere so he gave them the GPS coordinates. He perhaps should have munged them a bit so they would be accurate enough to get close enough to see the vehicles but not be the exact spot the money is buried.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

mike_k said:


> Hank - but yeah, I agree. If Hank makes it out alive, I'm going to delete my season pass.
> 
> (ok, not really)


Fixed! . Sorry we just finished watching it and it is 1am here. Brain is mush.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

1) Whoever said "we better hear Jesse say ***** again before this is all done" got their wish when Walt was talking to him on the cell phone

2) SCIENCE!!! That's how she blinded me.

3) Am I alone in thinking that a SMALL part of Jesse continued to move toward Walt (which started last episode when Hank insisted that Walt did care about Jesse) when he saw that the location was the location of their first cook? That's a sentimental place to Walt because he and Jesse cooked there.

4) At least Walt got to try explaining to Jesse that while yes, he made a kid sick, he made sure the kid wouldn't die - he measured exactly the right amount. Psychotic logic to be sure for anyone in our world, but in their world, it almost feels justified! 

5) FAMILY! Walt finally used family and Jesse in the same sentence!! Unfortunately, he said "almost like family".  Still! Better than nothing! I've wanted him to call Jesse family for weeks now!

I was hoping for comedy at the beginning - I wanted to see Uncle Jack pass out and hit his head because he wasn't wearing a gas mask.

Do you think Walt maybe taught Todd a slightly different method so that Todd couldn't exactly reproduce his blue magic, so it was all just Walt's? (However I don't actually believe that, because recently Walt HAS looked like he's done)

Agreed, Hank either most definitely dies, or we've been duped, because of the line to Marie saying he won't be home for a long while.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I had that happen a couple seasons ago. Now I do an "add 2 minutes" to my TiVo recording and even if I get some sucky "low winter sun" I don't lose any BB.


Same here, unless it's CBS on Sundays, then I pad 90 minutes after.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

jkeegan said:


> Agreed, Hank either most definitely dies, or we've been duped, because of the line to Marie saying he won't be home for a long while.


If Hank lives then Walt will end up in prison. Hank arrested him, they know where the money is, they have Walt confessing to quite a few things over the phone, which, if they have been smart about it, has been recorded.

Since we have seen a flash-forward wherein that does not seem to be the case, Hank dies, so does Gomez. Or one or both end up in a coma or something.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

AeneaGames said:


> If Hank lives then Walt will end up in prison. Hank arrested him, they know where the money is, they have Walt confessing to quite a few things over the phone, which, if they have been smart about it, has been recorded.
> 
> Since we have seen a flash-forward wherein that does not seem to be the case, Hank dies, so does Gomez. Or one or both end up in a coma or something.


Or Hank (or Gomez) lives but Walt gets away during or after the gunfight, and Walt goes on the run.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

john4200 said:


> Or Hank (or Gomez) lives but Walt gets away during or after the gunfight, and Walt goes on the run.


Could be, but somehow I doubt Todd and gang will keep them alive and yes, I just can't imagine Hank and Gomez killing or wounding all of them including Todd...


----------



## Rob64 (Aug 27, 2005)

Frash said:


> No way Hank, Gomez, or Jesse live through that.


They might.....if they get to the vehicle with walt then they have a hostage situation and a cease fire....Jesse may be toast. No way Todds crew gets hurt, not against a pistol and shotgun and they were wearing vests too. I wonder why Hank and Gomez didn't show badges or identify themselves more vocally as DEA. Todds crew may have backed off if they were convinced


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> * The, I assume, directors choice to have Jesse's voice on the phone call be clear as day. I understand why they did it but it took me right out of the moment.


I have to agree - I found it distracting, too. It felt not enough like a real organic conversation where the actors were responding to each other and too much like a fake "conversation" where each actor did their lines separately and then the editor patched things into conversation form after the fact. I hadn't picked up on the audio quality being too clear, but now that you mention it, that was definitely part of why it didn't seem "right" to me. Also, Walt's lines seemed so carefully written to serve as a confession, later. "I killed Tuco and Crazy Eight. I poisoned Brock." It had "for playback later" written all over it. Which is odd, because I really don't envision the finale being one involving Walt and a courtroom.

That said, I still loved the episode.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

My biggest nit to pick is how _specifically_ Walt confessed over the phone. "I ran over those two drug dealers...etc." It didn't play right to me.

Walt would have been more likely to say to Jessee "How many times did I save your life" or "all of the awful things you think I did were to protect you."

Edit: Or, what danterner said.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I kept waiting for Walt to realize he didn't bury the barrels in the up orientation. 

Also, even on tape, all of Walt's confession would be inadmissable as an unwarranted wiretap. 

Finally, with just the money, I think Walt's setup of Hank with his "confession" is still pretty strong. Hank continuing to go rouge/rougue is such a dumb move. 

Funny, all this time I though Gomie was the boss.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Funny, all this time I though Gomie was the boss.


Me too.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Also, even on tape, all of Walt's confession would be inadmissable as an unwarranted wiretap.


It's not a wiretap, it's voicemail.

Does Jesse know they have his phone? If so, there would be no problem. If not, then I don't know.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> I kept waiting for Walt to realize he didn't bury the barrels in the up orientation.
> .


There's a trailer/clip out there that shows Walt standing up one barrel on end in the pit at the end of the day (it was dark).. I'm pretty sure we didn't see him bury them all sideways. He rolled them from the truck that way, but I would guess he stood them all up to make it easier to retrieve money from one of them without disrupting the rest. But even if he did, the fact that Hank and Jesse knew the exact type of barrel, and how many, and that they got Huel to talk, by that point, it was too much specific information for Walk just to ignore based on the orientation of the barrel photo.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's not a wiretap, it's voicemail. .


The confessions in this episode? He was talking to Jesse, not a voicemail.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Rob64 said:


> They might.....if they get to the vehicle with walt then they have a hostage situation and a cease fire....Jesse may be toast. No way Todds crew gets hurt, not against a pistol and shotgun and they were wearing vests too. I wonder why Hank and Gomez didn't show badges or identify themselves more vocally as DEA. Todds crew may have backed off if they were convinced


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hank said:


> The confessions in this episode? He was talking to Jesse, not a voicemail.


Oops, conflation.

Even so, in most states (I know Minnesota is one of them) you only need one party's permission to record a phone call.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Hank said:


> The confessions in this episode? He was talking to Jesse, not a voicemail.


That's a pretense. He was talking to Hank, who was acting in his official capacity as a DEA agent (whether or not he told his bosses about it).


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

I think Jesse slipped out of the car. He'll run over to the rock Walt was standing behind and take the gun Walt dropped (and nobody retrieved) and somehow defend himself from whoever survives the shoot out.

I kept wondering who was gonna go get that gun, but neither Hank nor Gomie seemed too worried about it.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I think they had other thinks on their minds at that moment!


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

I'm glad I watched this last night, people are being a little too free with their Facebook statuses today for my tastes.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I think they had other thinks on their minds at that moment!


I mean before they got visitors. Seems to me it should've been more on their minds than it was. Hank says that he'll take Walt in but that Jesse should wait with Gomez for the searchers of the money to arrive. seems to me that as soon as the cuffs were on Walt that one of them should've gone to pick it up.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jkeegan said:


> I was 80% sure that Walt had lost a signal talking to Jesse, then would realize that he had no signal, and that Jesse couldn't have a signal way out there in the desert either, and realize he was being played.
> 
> I thought he would stop the car right on that bend, figure it out, and then drive somewhere else.


Absolutely this....exactly what I was saying (even out loud)....how could Jesse be out there talking to Walt on a cell when Walt's losing his signal. And I'm pretty sure that's what happened even though Walt yelled into the phone *I didn't hang up Jesse!*


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> I kept waiting for Walt to realize he didn't bury the barrels in the up orientation...


That wouldn't make any difference. Hank and his boys would easily tip it upright to get a good photos...


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Bryanmc said:


> I'm glad I watched this last night, people are being a little too free with their Facebook statuses today for my tastes.


Social media has resulted in the de-Tivovication of society. People want to be able to talk about things with other people and they want to do it now. You're never going to convince everyone to avoid posting "spoilers." Spoilerphobes need to stay off the internet.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

MNoelH said:


> I think Jesse slipped out of the car. He'll run over to the rock Walt was standing behind and take the gun Walt dropped (and nobody retrieved) and somehow defend himself from whoever survives the shoot out.
> 
> I kept wondering who was gonna go get that gun, but neither Hank nor Gomie seemed too worried about it.


I wonder if he did that, would he be a better shot than all those guys together? maybe not, he was never big with guns. Maybe getting shot at from a different angle would surprise Jack and his guys though. And I wonder if Jesse will save Walt when Jack pulls him out of the car and is about to haul him off for some more 'cooking'.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

With all of those rounds being fired and seemingly not hitting anyone, that last scene reminded me of something out of the A-Team. I was expecting one of those old style Army jeeps to come flying in doing one of those barrel-roll flips. One nitpick that bugged me was that the phone audio they played of Jesse baiting Walt to his hideout was a little too good. They did it so that the audience could hear what he was saying, but it was too clean. Also, once Walt got off the freeway he lost cell service, but then once he drove down a dirt road into a canyon, it suddenly works again?


----------



## jasrub (May 9, 2008)

When I saw Jesse get into the car, and Walt in the SUV, I immediately thought maybe he had possibly rigged his car to blow up remotely or something, and would wait until he and Hank were safely away, and take Jesse out that way.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> Social media has resulted in the de-Tivovication of society. People want to be able to talk about things with other people and they want to do it now. You're never going to convince everyone to avoid posting "spoilers." Spoilerphobes need to stay off the internet.


I was just talking to my brother yesterday and said "Dude!! Tonight!! Another Breaking Bad!!!" and then he reminded me he's one of those cord-cutting people that watches everything a day later when they're on the web. I know a few people like that now.

So even without TiVo there is still a desperate cry from some to hold off on the spoilers for a day on Facebook. I can't risk it - gotta watch it live. I even got worried when we started it 20 minutes late last night.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I think it would have been more dramatic that if Hank and Gomez do die, then the last scene of the episode is the bullet hitting them, blood splattering, Walt yelling NOooooo and their bodies hitting the ground. cut to credits. Rather than waiting a week to find out that really, they didn't die and all is well. Bleh.


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

BitbyBlit said:


> of all the people involved in the shootout, Walt is the least responsible for that happening.


Although I agree with the sentiment that others also played at least a small part in setting this in motion, I don't know that I've ever disagreed more strongly with a post than this particular snipping. 



BitbyBlit said:


> What Walt "set in motion" was only in fear for his life. In fact, most of what Walt has set in motion has been in fear for his or his family's life.


Well, that and protecting his money of course (which is what set in motion the shootout)



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Oops, conflation.
> 
> Even so, in most states (I know Minnesota is one of them) you only need one party's permission to record a phone call.


Even without the recording, you'd have three witnesses who heard Walt's confession. I won't derail this thread with a discussion the rules of evidence, but under the federal rules or those of any state that I'm aware of, that confession is either not hearsay or would fall within one of the exceptions to the general inadmissibility of hearsay statements.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I think it would have been more dramatic that if Hank and Gomez do die, then the last scene of the episode is the bullet hitting them, blood splattering, Walt yelling NOooooo and their bodies hitting the ground. cut to credits. Rather than waiting a week to find out that really, they didn't die and all is well. Bleh.


Oh, I think somebody is going to die. I just have no clue who it might be. Wasn't Gomez hit?

Anyone else think that Meth Damon is a little sweet on Lydia?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> ...Anyone else think that Meth Damon is a little sweet on Lydia?


Yeah, he was eying her and the lipstick on that teacup mighty creepily...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Absolutely this....exactly what I was saying (even out loud)....how could Jesse be out there talking to Walt on a cell when Walt's losing his signal. And I'm pretty sure that's what happened even though Walt yelled into the phone *I didn't hang up Jesse!*


That didn't bother me. I've had plenty of experience with different carriers having wildly different signal strengths in certain areas. I would just assume it was that.

And let's face it, Walt was pretty...emotional from seeing the picture of his money having been dug up. How would Jesse have that picture if he wasn't where the money was?

All in all, it was a pretty good episode for people being more clever than Walt.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> Social media has resulted in the de-Tivovication of society. People want to be able to talk about things with other people and they want to do it now. You're never going to convince everyone to avoid posting "spoilers." Spoilerphobes need to stay off the internet.


I know, but this particular episode seems to have more immediate discussion that the others.

Which is why I'm glad I watched it, no hope remaining spoiler free these days.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

I didn't think Walt lost the signal, I assumed they got what they needed (the confession) and killed the call. 

But maybe he did just lose the signal.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm certain that at least two of them survive because...



Spoiler



Both Cranston and Paul are on the set of the finale, according to this week's EW!


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Yeah, to be clear, I wasn't complaining about it, and I agree that they probably got all they needed and ended the call. But before we knew that, I expected a scene where Walt looked at his phone and saw zero bars (but he was practically there), then muttered something to himself like "how could he have a signal if I don't?", and figure it out.

It didn't bother me, it's just that's where I thought it was going until Walt yelled "I didn't hang up!!".


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

DAMN IT.. Damned email alerts about the thread. They showed that spoiler in visible text. Grrrr. Don't click.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Social media has resulted in the de-Tivovication of society. People want to be able to talk about things with other people and they want to do it now. You're never going to convince everyone to avoid posting "spoilers." Spoilerphobes need to stay off the internet.


Which is why networks are putting hashtags on everything. They want people to watch it live. They want people to sit through the ads. Networks love it when their shows are spoiled online after airing.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

jkeegan said:


> DAMN IT.. Damned email alerts about the thread. They showed that spoiler in visible text. Grrrr. Don't click.


I fail to understand the point in people posting spoilers, I just don't get what is gained.

Someone pointed out that they made a pretty clear point of Gomie collecting the car keys.

The more I think about that shootout (and to a lesser extent the fact that Walt had the lottery ticket - why did he have it on him ?) the more annoyed I become about this episode.

However I try to remember that it seemed that Walt being caught was going to be the end of the episode and really had me trying to figure out how it was going to be resolved, so the tension/power of the episode still holds up - I suppose.

I also can't remember any humor or stress relief moments in this episodes.

For the end of the show I still say Jesse has to survive since it's a show about Walt and Jesse (to the last ep at least) and I suspect that Jesse somehow is going to come out ahead. I think it's going to end with something to do with Jack's gang and/or the Czech's, which is somehow disappointing to me, because they are basically new and somewhat undeveloped groups of characters.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Still catching up on the thread, but I will say I was really impressed with where they ended the episode. A lesser show would have ended it with the guys pointing their guns at each other, before anyone open fired. Their choice to end it in the middle of the gunfight surprised me and put a smile on my face.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> I also can't remember any humor or stress relief moments in this episodes.


Walt Jr. and Saul in the car wash was as close as they came to some humor I think.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Re: The Lottery Ticket

It makes total sense to me that he grabbed it from the house after Jesse was there, to keep it safe. Because he's operating in "survival mode" right now he hasn't had a chance to put the ticket in a new, secure location for Skylar.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

He thinks he is dying. It makes sense for him to document where the money is either for his family or in case of chemo or cancer-induced brain troubles. I don't know why he brought it with him, but Bryanmc's makes sense to me. It certainly didn't seem completely preposterous.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> I'm glad I watched this last night, people are being a little too free with their Facebook statuses today for my tastes.


I scanned my feed and didn't see a one. You must have lots of friends who break the rules!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

jkeegan said:


> I was 80% sure that Walt had lost a signal talking to Jesse, then would realize that he had no signal, and that Jesse couldn't have a signal way out there in the desert either, and realize he was being played.
> 
> I thought he would stop the car right on that bend, figure it out, and then drive somewhere else.


Yeah, that. I also wondered if there'd be something about Jesse saying the money was burning in nice orange flames that Walt would've fallen back on to figure out Jesse wasn't burning money. I guess I was figuring that somehow Walt would figure out from the conversation some clue, but the writers chose a different path.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

Jstkiddn said:


> Anyone else think that Meth Damon is a little sweet on Lydia?


Definitely. But, see, with him, you don't know if he wants to f**k her, or f**k her up. As much of teh crazy as that guy has, it could be both, and I'm not certain of the order, either.

Great episode! About Walt being all to eager to confess on the phone, I think that's because he's wanting to do anything he can to protect the money, and that's the best he can think of while driving twice the speed limit on small and/or dirt roads in his big honkin' 425HP sedan. 

Brad


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Jesse will survive the shootout. Of course, that may mean Todd's uncle and the rest may have to die. Not quite sure how that happens. But it seems like these guys are bent on killing Jesse, even if Walt tried to wave them off.

Hank has gotta be toast. But i was expecting him to eventually die at the hands of Walt.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

My speculation for Walt's big gun usage:



Spoiler



I think it's becoming clear, to me, that the big show down is going to be with the Aryan gang and Walt. They need him to fix the cook and are going to threaten his family in order to get him to capitulate. Walt and family will flee town and Walt returns to finish them off and save his family before he dies of cancer.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Bryanmc said:


> My speculation for Walt's big gun usage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My comment on your speculation



Spoiler



and that's kind of what I was getting at earlier. All this build up between Hank and Jesse and Walt then the final shootout is with the peripheral Aryan gang ?


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

3D said:


> Well, that and protecting his money of course (which is what set in motion the shootout)


He wasn't trying to protect his money; he was trying to protect his life. He thought Jesse was trying to get him alone to kill him.

Once he realized that it was Hank and Gomez who were with Jesse, he called off the attack.

The question was asked in an earlier thread when Walt had sacrificed anything for his family.

He did so when he killed the thugs for Jesse, he did so when he was willing to turn himself in so that Skyler and the kids could get the money, and he did so in this episode. He was willing to turn himself in and give up all his money so that Hank wouldn't die.

So while he obviously cares a lot about the money, he has demonstrated that he still cares for his family, including extended family, more. And I believe he was being honest with Jesse when he told him that burning the money was hurting his family more than him because the money was ultimately for them. I think Walt cares about the money not as wealth in and of itself (i.e., greed), but in relation to how much he cares about his family. He cares about the money only because he wants it to be available to them.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> That didn't bother me. I've had plenty of experience with different carriers having wildly different signal strengths in certain areas. I would just assume it was that.


Plus, it only takes one dead area to drop a call, even if most of the area is still covered. And since Walt was able to make a call from the site, we know Jesse could have had he actually been there.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> And let's face it, Walt was pretty...emotional from seeing the picture of his money having been dug up. How would Jesse have that picture if he wasn't where the money was?


And, as Hank pointed out, he didn't even realize that the dirt was different.

I thought it was a perfect way to demonstrate Walt unraveling. His old methodical self would have been far more careful, but he is changing.

The fact that he buried the money in a location familiar to Jesse also likely contributed to the believability of Jesse's story. There was probably the question lingering in his subconscious mind, "What if Jesse happened to find my money?"


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Bryanmc said:


> My speculation for Walt's big gun usage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see this happening. 


Spoiler



What would really be awesome if just somehow Jesse and Walt teamed up to do this. Just one more time working together. One more "yo, science" but in a good way.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

BitbyBlit said:


> He wasn't trying to protect his money; he was trying to protect his life. He thought Jesse was trying to get him alone to kill him.
> 
> Once he realized that it was Hank and Gomez who were with Jesse, he called off the attack.
> 
> ...


Good point. Walt called it off when Hank was in real danger, not just a threat to him.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> I'm glad I watched this last night, people are being a little too free with their Facebook statuses today for my tastes.


I'm a big fan of Survivor and regularly discuss with a co-worker the next day on what went on. Well, one morning I got called in to work at 1 AM, so I didn't see the recorded show. I hung up signs all over the work area saying "Shut up Glen, I did not get a chance to see last night's Survivor".


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Frash said:


> Maybe Marie's the one who trashes Walt's house? Who else would at this point?


I can't see Marie writing "Heisenberg" on the wall. I don't think she's the trasher. My vote is the Nazi gang, though I would think they'd do a lot more damage.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

DougF said:


> I can't see Marie writing "Heisenberg" on the wall. I don't think she's the trasher. My vote is the Nazi gang, though I would think they'd do a lot more damage.


It could also have been the DEA. I doubt they would write "Heisenberg" on the wall, but that might have come after the house was already abandoned and in disarray.

If Hank and/or Gomez dies, and it seems likely that at least one of them will, that will get the DEA's attention. Marie knows about Walt, so even if Hank and Gomez aren't available to talk to the DEA, they can find out about Walt from her.

The DEA might then bust into Walt's house, and trash it looking for evidence.

We saw that the house was fenced off and boarded up, and I doubt anyone other than an institution of authority would have done that.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> I also can't remember any humor or stress relief moments in this episodes.


Saul at the car wash.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Why do we think it was anything more than vandals that trashed the house and wrote the name? I'm sure it was all over the news at some point and Heisenberg is a legend of sorts. It could have even been those kids that were skating in the empty pool.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

702 said:


> Saul at the car wash.


SMEEK 

But that was hee-larious! They even showed the billboard in the background!

I thought Hank opening the gross package of brains, etc and pouring the blood on the floor was pretty darn funny-I wasn't sure what he was getting at and I, like Jesse, was like, WTF??? 

Then later, when he called Marie, she had just looked at the garbage and when he called, she asked him first thing, before even letting him talk, "Hank-why are there what looks like brains in our garbage?" Um, yeah, honey, I'm fine too-listen, I just arrested Walt...

Speaking of which, Jesse called Walt "WALT" tonight, and I know I said before that I thought that the other week was the first time he called Mr White "Walter White" and apparently that was not right, but this HAS to be the first time Jesse has called him "WALT!" :up::up:


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

I actually think the lottery ticket loop closed very well. He didn't need the coordinates for himself - he drove straight to the spot. He needed them to be able to quickly give to someone else directions to the spot. Though I'm sure he didn't expect it to be the Aryans he gave them to.

I agree that Walt has made several sacrifices for his family. He probably should have walked away with $5 million and sold out to Declan before "Say My Name" but Lydia had already put the Czech empire bug in his ear.

As for your humor, "the kid left so much booger powder in there, my Caddy is a K-9 unit's wet dream."

I speculate Future-Walt's gun is to attempt to save Jesse from the Aryans. The ricin is for Lydia. The Aryans probably realize they don't need Walt and all his headaches if they can capture Jesse and force him to cook.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> Someone pointed out that they made a pretty clear point of Gomie collecting the car keys.


When Walt opened the car door to get out the car beeped as if there were keys left in the ignition. 
Maybe all Gomie got was car wash keys.


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

BitbyBlit said:


> He wasn't trying to protect his money; he was trying to protect his life. He thought Jesse was trying to get him alone to kill him.
> 
> Once he realized that it was Hank and Gomez who were with Jesse, he called off the attack.
> 
> ...


Nevertheless, he cares about the money and only put himself in a position of vulnerability because Jesse lured him there with a threat to the money. IIRC, Jesse did not threaten Walt's family, but just threatened to burn the cash. Whether you are still sympathetic to Walt because of his stated motives for wanting to protect the money is another story. But to say that he is the least responsible for the shootout simply ignores that if Walt was willing to risk the money (dirty money that he has no right to have for that matter), Jesse wouldn't have had any leverage over him. You also seem to be forgetting that Walt had already ordered the hit on Jesse before he even got the phone call about the money. To me, any blame that can be thrown at others pales in comparison to Walt's culpability and until reading your post, it never even occurred to me that someone could conceivably think otherwise.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

MacThor said:


> I speculate Future-Walt's gun is to attempt to save Jesse from the Aryans. The ricin is for Lydia. The Aryans probably realize they don't need Walt and all his headaches if they can capture Jesse and force him to cook.


I really hope they don't turn Walt into a hero at the end by having him trying to rescue Jesse. That will be a disappointing ending to a show about a man breaking bad. I'm all for Walt coming back for revenge, but not for heroism.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

MacThor said:


> I speculate Future-Walt's gun is to attempt to save Jesse from the Aryans. The ricin is for Lydia. The Aryans probably realize they don't need Walt and all his headaches if they can capture Jesse and force him to cook.


Oh oh oh!!! Walt rescuing Jesse would be a great ending (at least for me). Ricin in Lydia's tea.

On another note, can't they just add food coloring to the meth to make it blue? I know Jack suggested that, it seems a simple solution.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Just a side note... I saw the Methlamine tank shot in a preview, and it looked about 3/4 full.

Just suppose Todd, et al get cooking again once all the dust settles. What are they going to do when the Methlamine runs out? Heist another train? Lydia is only so good.

Also, how are they shipping all this blue meth back to the checzs? That right there has to be quite an operation like Gus had with the chicken batter.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

betts4 said:


> Good point. Walt called it off when Hank was in real danger, not just a threat to him.


Or, he called it off when he thought the full force of the Federal Government was coming down on him. Why have a massive firefight between an Aryan gang and an army, with him in the middle?

He had no way of knowing Hank and Gomie were off the res, so to speak.

As for the lottery ticket, it's probably a non-issue, but there's no reason he would only have one.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Hank said:


> Just a side note... I saw the Methlamine tank shot in a preview, and it looked about 3/4 full.
> 
> Just suppose Todd, et al get cooking again once all the dust settles. What are they going to do when the Methlamine runs out? Heist another train? Lydia is only so good.
> 
> *Also, how are they shipping all this blue meth back to the checzs? *That right there has to be quite an operation like Gus had with the chicken batter.


We've seen this. It's in bags that are submerged in what looks like oil or chemicals in barrels.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Regina said:


> SMEEK
> 
> Speaking of which, Jesse called Walt "WALT" tonight, and I know I said before that I thought that the other week was the first time he called Mr White "Walter White" and apparently that was not right, but this HAS to be the first time Jesse has called him "WALT!" :up::up:


Sorry  That's exactly what he called him the earlier episode, somewhere in season 2 that I can't find.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Found it, Season 2 Episode 5



> "We do things my way this time. Or I walk. You need me more than I need you&#8230; Walt" Season 2, Episode 5: "Breakage"


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

The episode titles of this series are getting so unwieldy. We started relatively simple, with episodes named things like Kafkaesque, and Abiquiu. Now we're at To'hajiilee. It's a good thing the series is ending: I could only imagine what next season would bring, especially if some Czech words wound up added to the mix.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Bryanmc said:


> I'm glad I watched this last night, people are being a little too free with their Facebook statuses today for my tastes.


Hopefully you don't mean mine. I tried to write it to avoid specific spoilers.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Hank said:


> Just a side note... I saw the Methlamine tank shot in a preview, and it looked about 3/4 full.
> 
> Just suppose Todd, et al get cooking again once all the dust settles. What are they going to do when the Methlamine runs out? Heist another train? Lydia is only so good.
> 
> Also, how are they shipping all this blue meth back to the checzs? That right there has to be quite an operation like Gus had with the chicken batter.


I was waiting for Meth Damon (or his uncle) to ask Lydia about her Eastern Europe contacts to cut her out completely. I do think he likes her though and that might be the only thing separating her from a bullet.


----------



## T-Wolves (Aug 22, 2000)

I'm thinking maybe Lydia shows up to save the day. She wasn't too happy with the quality and lack of blue in Todd's meth batch, so I could see the wheels turning in her mind; "How do I get rid of these guys and get Walt's quality back?" Maybe she hires another crew and they show up in the desert just in time to save Walt/Hank/Gomie/Jessie? Otherwise I don't see how Hank and Gomie survive this.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Beryl said:


> I was waiting for Meth Damon (or his uncle) to ask Lydia about her Eastern Europe contacts to cut her out completely. I do think he likes her though and that might be the only thing separating her from a bullet.


She handles all the logistics getting the meth from ABQ to the Czech Republic... Even if they did meet her people on the other end, shipping it would be near impossible in the quantities she's doing it at. They need her, or they need to sell locally. I think the Czech addicts have more money to spend than the local burn outs in ABQ.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

If they do survive there has to be some way for the story to continue for the remaining eps. Hank knows all now and has what he needs to convict so there has to be some kind of out.

Despite my disappointment I have a weird feeling that the crappy shootout will somehow be explained in the next episode.

I loved the Timmy Dips%$t comment from Gomie, especially since I have a dog called Timmy.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

MNoelH said:


> I think Jesse slipped out of the car. He'll run over to the rock Walt was standing behind and take the gun Walt dropped (and nobody retrieved) and somehow defend himself from whoever survives the shoot out.
> 
> I kept wondering who was gonna go get that gun, but neither Hank nor Gomie seemed too worried about it.


They showed Gomie pick up the gun. I saw him walking back with it.

I don't think mine cut out early, but Jesse is still currently in the car. His hand moved to the door handle and then he pulled his hand back. So I was left with the impression he is not getting out of the car.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> If they do survive there has to be some way for the story to continue for the remaining eps. Hank knows all now and has what he needs to convict so there has to be some kind of out.
> 
> Despite my disappointment I have a weird feeling that the crappy shootout will somehow be explained in the next episode.
> 
> I loved the Timmy Dips%$t comment from Gomie, especially since I have a dog called Timmy.


Hank and Gomie in the hospital. Somehow Walt and Jesse work together to get them into a car or the truck that may be not totally ruined by bullets. Hank can't talk, move or do anything, but he is still alive. Marie, thankful that Walt saved him gives him the key to the family home in NH.


----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

DougF said:


> I can't see Marie writing "Heisenberg" on the wall. I don't think she's the trasher. My vote is the Nazi gang, though I would think they'd do a lot more damage.


I agree...that sounds more likely.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

My final 3 prediction. Hank and Gomez are dead. Walt is blamed in the media for the murders. (This is why the neighbor was scared of him)

Walt and family call up the vacuum repair company and get out of town.

Aryans beat the info out of Sal, which leads to the repairman which leads them to the family. 

Big gun is for the the Aryans, ricin for Lydia.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> They showed Gomie pick up the gun. I saw him walking back with it.
> 
> I don't think mine cut out early, but Jesse is still currently in the car. His hand moved to the door handle and then he pulled his hand back. So I was left with the impression he is not getting out of the car.


I didn't see him actually leave the car either. Hand on the door and watching the gun play.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> I kept waiting for Walt to realize he didn't bury the barrels in the up orientation.


He did. We discussed it to death in that episode's thread.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> As for the lottery ticket, it's probably a non-issue, but there's no reason he would only have one.


I had the same thought, that there could be multiples, but I don't like it. If that were the case I would have liked to have seen him walk out of the convenience store with a strip of tickets.



Frash said:


> Also interesting is now that Marie received affection from Hank with the assurance that Walt is in cuffs and the end to her nightmare is close, what will happen with her?


Actually I think it will drive her forward with a singular vision of protecting the children.



JohnB1000 said:


> BTW. How did they track hank. They surely couldn't have got his GPS without a warrant.


Who tracked Hank?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

betts4 said:


> I didn't see him actually leave the car either. Hand on the door and watching the gun play.


Maybe it was just my brain filling in the blanks, but I could have swore there was a shot of the car door open and no Jesse, then more shots of the gunfight, then credits.

phox


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

jkeegan said:


> So even without TiVo there is still a desperate cry from some to hold off on the spoilers for a day on Facebook. I can't risk it - gotta watch it live. I even got worried when we started it 20 minutes late last night.


Can't you just stay off facebook for a day or two?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

702 said:


> My final 3 prediction. Hank and Gomez are dead. Walt is blamed in the media for the murders. (This is why the neighbor was scared of him)


Can't be...if Hank and Gomez are dead, then there's nobody to tell the world that Walt was there at all.

It's based on conventional TV logic applied to a very unconventional show, but I still say Gomie dead, Hank injured but alive, Jesse fled and fine. I'm not sure how they get there, and my confidence is not high, but that would seem the most likely scenario in terms of getting to the show's end.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

It would be better (less "common") if Hank dies and Gomie is injured but alive...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

phox_mulder said:


> Maybe it was just my brain filling in the blanks, but I could have swore there was a shot of the car door open and no Jesse, then more shots of the gunfight, then credits.


What I recall (I watched twice) is that Jesse had his hand on the door handle, and the door just beginning to open. That was the last shot of Jesse. I don't remember a shot of the car w/o Jesse. But I do believe he escaped off-screen or is in the process of escaping during the gun battle.

Just how many rounds can a pump-action shotgun hold? And did Hank ever re-load? I'd guess at most Hank had 12-15 rounds, which go pretty darn quick. Gomie? What, 10 rounds maybe? And he can't hit anything 30 feet away? Nobody goes down? Yikes.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Can't believe this thread is 5 pages long in less than 24hrs! 

Anyways...was this the first time Walt admitting he poisoned the kid? Don't remember him ever saying so.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Most absurd shootout ever, in the entire history of absurd shootouts!

Jack's crew: Superior firepower, numbers, cover and position.....
DEA agents: literally sitting ducks

Jack's crew being already portrayed as at least a somewhat competent force at the buried lab. Against an equally sized/armed force to boot. But none of them can hit either one of two completely uncovered, stationary targets. (AKA Hank or Gomez) pfffffffffffffft

Todd has already demonstrated he's the most expert pistol marksman on the planet headshotting a HELMETED target half the size of either Hank or Gomez ON THE DRAW!

Also Hank and Gomey are operating completely off book, and while yeah much of what they've heard and found may allow the entirety of law enforcement to crawl up Walt's arse and take up permanent residence, almost none of what they've recently discovered could be used to directly convict him due in no small part to just that simple fact.

In fact, the way they've been going about things lately, both of them could/would most likely be brought up on charges themselves under the right(wrong?) conditions.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> Can't believe this thread is 5 pages long in less than 24hrs!
> 
> Anyways...was this the first time Walt admitting he poisoned the kid? Don't remember him ever saying so.


It's not that many pages. Change those settings man !!!!!


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Robin said:


> I had the same thought, that there could be multiples, but I don't like it. If that were the case I would have liked to have seen him walk out of the convenience store with a strip of tickets.


Buying multiple tickets at the same time with the same number would make no sense, and look suspicious to the cashier. He'd have to buy them at different times/locations.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I thought it interesting that Hank identified himself as "police" instead of "DEA."


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Can't believe this thread is 5 pages long in less than 24hrs!


You must not have been around for the Lost threads.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Uh, what does the episode title mean?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> For a moment, I hoped Walt lead Jesse and them to a different location.
> 
> So what is Walt under arrest for? Driving on sacred Indian burial grounds?


Being that cops have taken away hundreds of dollars by "arresting" it for being drug money until and after being proven otherwise, I would think that Walt would lose the barrel stashes, even if he walked.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> Uh, what does the episode title mean?


It's the Res where most of the action took place.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> Man, not only should Hank and Gomez been killed instantly, the crew sure isn't being too careful with the vehicle Walt's in. Seems like they'd try a little harder not to accidentally whack him.


Not to mention that cars are only bullet-proof in Hollywood.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Archangel00 said:


> Most absurd shootout ever, in the entire history of absurd shootouts!
> 
> Jack's crew: Superior firepower, numbers, cover and position.....
> DEA agents: literally sitting ducks
> ...


It really was that bad.

They could have at least filmed it so that Hank and Gomie had taken cover behind a vehicle as the badies were driving up.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

netringer said:


> Being that cops have taken away hundreds of dollars by "arresting" it for being drug money until and after being proven otherwise, I would think that Walt would lose the barrel stashes, even if he walked.


Yeah that's a certainty, and in the grand scheme of things the most hurtful thing that can/will happen to Walt/The White family. Especially given Walt's supposedly terminal condition.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's the Res where most of the action took place.


Thank you.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> Uh, what does the episode title mean?


If only there were some sort of device, or contraption, or "engine," that would (magically?) allow you to type in words and "search" for information on them.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

702 said:


> My final 3 prediction. Hank and Gomez are dead. Walt is blamed in the media for the murders. (This is why the neighbor was scared of him)
> 
> Walt and family call up the vacuum repair company and get out of town.
> 
> ...


Mostly plausible but how do Walt and Jesse get away from the Aryans?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Robin said:


> ...Who tracked Hank?


That's what I was wondering....no one did.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I am starting to agree that the final showdown will be with the Aryans and that is a little disappointing. The final showdown should have been Walt vs. Hank, but I guess that would have left tonight's as the final episode and honestly, I'd have been happy with it. Walt's greed took him down, Hank and Jesse get to put Heisenberg away.

I'm going to trust they have more twists for us.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> It really was that bad.
> 
> They could have at least filmed it so that Hank and Gomie had taken cover behind a vehicle as the badies were driving up.


LOL maybe Gomez and Schrader are actually Scott and Stonebridge in disguise? LOL


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> Can't you just stay off facebook for a day or two?


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> When Walt opened the car door to get out the car beeped as if there were keys left in the ignition.
> Maybe all Gomie got was car wash keys.


Unless his car has a push button to start the car, then, as long as the engine is running and the fob is in your pocket, the car will beep whenever you get out of the car.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Archangel00 said:


> Yeah that's a certainty, and in the grand scheme of things the most hurtful thing that can/will happen to Walt/The White family. Especially given Walt's supposedly terminal condition.


And there's a dilemma for Hank and Marie. Skylar and the kids are family. Do they take all the money to get Walt, when it will also hurt Skylar and the kids?


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

JETarpon said:


> And there's a dilemma for Hank and Marie. Skylar and the kids are family. Do they take all the money to get Walt, when it will also hurt Skylar and the kids?


Well assuming the car wash doesn't get seized in the process they would have that to sustain them I guess.

Though honestly I doubt the final outcome takes much of any of this stuff into account given the way things are going.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Marco said:


> If only there were some sort of device, or contraption, or "engine," that would (magically?) allow you to type in words and "search" for information on them.


It's called TCF. I use it often.

And by asking it here, it's being answered for thousands...err... millions of other readers who have the same question.

Not to mention I don't type Navajo.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Archangel00 said:


> LOL maybe Gomez and Schrader are actually Scott and Stonebridge in disguise? LOL


What are Scott and Stonebridge?

Based on Marco's astute recommendation, I did google them. Looks like some other TV show. I read for a while but didn't understand the connection between them and the Breaking Bad characters.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> What are Scott and Stonebridge?
> 
> Based on Marco's astute recommendation, I did google them. Looks like some other TV show. I read for a while but didn't understand the connection between them and the Breaking Bad characters.


LOL, I googled them too and found "Strike Back" but I to have no idea what it has to do with Breaking bad.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Archangel00 said:


> DEA agents: literally sitting ducks


Well, not literally. But is was ridiculous.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> > ...Who tracked Hank?
> 
> 
> That's what I was wondering....no one did.


I believe that was a typo, and they meant to write "Walt".


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

netringer said:


> Not to mention that cars are only bullet-proof in Hollywood.


I think you could see holes in the vehicle. Walt must have been in the Matrix to dodge all those bullets. It was a bad call. But I will overlook it because the show is pretty awesome generally.

Hopefully, the next episode is not a dragged out episode of a standoff where both Hank and Gomez die at the end but that they are killed off pretty early on in Episode 3. But I am afraid it will be the former. H&G were so ridiculous outgunned (and within close range) in the open mostly it should have taken even novice bad guys about 3 seconds to kill them.

It would have played out much better for me if they should have rolled up and taken them out right away just after Hank hung up.

Also, I was pretty sure the Nazi guys wanted one of them to reach for their ID just so that was one less guy without a finger on the trigger. That didn't care if they were legit DEA, cops, Feds, etc. IMO. They were going to start shooting.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hank said:


> I believe that was a typo, and they meant to write "Walt".


Well done, pretty obvious really but people (me included) do like to pick.

I would like to expand on what was said earlier. This could have been a good ending. Everyone dies. Walt trying to save Hank and Jesse.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

DougF said:


> I can't see Marie writing "Heisenberg" on the wall. I don't think she's the trasher. My vote is the Nazi gang, though I would think they'd do a lot more damage.


Seems evident to me the skate boarding teens rumpled up Walt and Skyler's home.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Saw this on FB - it sort of explains why no bullets hit.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

This Simpsons episode originally aired in April, but it was repeated last night






Milhouse had the cupcake later in the episode, too.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

betts4, I think that graphic doesn't understand the power of some of those weapons at 20 meters.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> betts4, I think that graphic doesn't understand the power of some of those weapons at 20 meters.


Well, I didn't create it, just passing it on as an interesting POV. I thought they were dead on - and it looks from that like there was an angle to the shots. :shrug: I may rewatch it tonight.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

That why I said "That Graphic" and not "you".


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> That why I said "That Graphic" and not "you".


:up: Got it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> betts4, I think that graphic doesn't understand the power of some of those weapons at 20 meters.


The engine is in the exact part of the truck they were standing behind...

(Doesn't help Walt, of course, but IIRC the bullet holes were all seat level and higher, and he did eventually go down to the floor...)


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

What is yet to be revealed is that Jesse is a recent graduate of Todd's best pistol marksman in the world school and will get Walt's revolver and take out Jack's entire crew with 5 shots! LOL



betts4 said:


> Well, I didn't create it, just passing it on as an interesting POV. I thought they were dead on - and it looks from that like there was an angle to the shots. :shrug: I may rewatch it tonight.


The guys in the truck had dead aim on two stationary targets. Targets dead. The end....
(at the absolute LEAST one target(Gomez) dead...)
Sedan guys are completely irrelevant...


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Re-watched the last 20 minutes. 

For a moment I detected that Walt expressed concerned about the welfare of his FAMILY --as opposed to HIS family  -- after talking to Saul. The way he touched his abdomen, he seemed in pain. I began to think that he might not be a selfish reprobate. However, when he saw the picture of money in a barrel, he raced to it without taking time to ensure the safety of his family. Nothing to Skylar about getting the baby and Jr. to a secure location -- just protecting the money which has no value if they are dead. However, he did seem to care about Hank, Jesse, and Gomez when he called off the Aryans or maybe not. Great writing to leave us unsure about Walt's motives. 

Amazing now Walt could race through the streets and highway without a bit of notice from law enforcement. A citizen might have dialed 911 to report a maniacal driver.


----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

betts4 said:


> Saw this on FB - it sort of explains why no bullets hit.


"Fire without maneuver is indecisive. Maneuver without fire is fatal"

The AB should've flanked. 

Great graphic though, thanks!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> For the end of the show I still say Jesse has to survive since it's a show about Walt and Jesse (to the last ep at least) and I suspect that Jesse somehow is going to come out ahead. I think it's going to end with something to do with Jack's gang and/or the Czech's, which is somehow disappointing to me, because they are basically new and somewhat undeveloped groups of characters.


I think that Lydia saying, "You _really_ need to fix the potency and color to what our customers expect" is a foreshadowing that she can call in some big sized Czechs. 



DougF said:


> I can't see Marie writing "Heisenberg" on the wall. I don't think she's the trasher. My vote is the Nazi gang, though I would think they'd do a lot more damage.


Like there is a shortage of punk kid vandals in the White's neighborhood?



Jstkiddn said:


> Why do we think it was anything more than vandals that trashed the house and wrote the name? I'm sure it was all over the news at some point and Heisenberg is a legend of sorts. It could have even been those kids that were skating in the empty pool.


Yep. What's a bit off is when neighbor Carol sees Walt you'd think she'd have been told to call the cops immediately on sight.

This makes me think the community thinks Walt is dead.

"Gomie" said on Talking Bad that he's the only character that hasn't broken bad. Also Walt Jr.

Why, why, why wouldn't Hank haven't called for his team to back them up? I was expecting a helicopter to be tracking Walt and to land right there.

WALT RAN A RED LIGHT! The ABQ cops could have got him!

What about poor Huel? I think this is the first time he got lines to say?
If he's a bodyguard.....I think any assassin that could run could smoke him.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Found this on the youtubes.. (no spoilers)






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJWOgKu_oJM[/media]


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

netringer said:


> Yep. What's a bit off is when neighbor Carol sees Walt you'd think she'd have been told to call the cops immediately on sight.


Well, we really don't know what she did after seeing him. She may have run inside and called from a safe spot in her bathroom.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

netringer said:


> Why, why, why wouldn't Hank haven't called for his team to back them up? I was expecting a helicopter to be tracking Walt and to land right there.


Why, why, why don't you understand Hank has been recently operating completely off book, gone rogue, however you like to put it. Agency support is not an option. At least not until the point he found the location of a literal truck load of cash, which would now go a long way towards him being at least somewhat forgiven for his recent transgressions.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The engine is in the exact part of the truck they were standing behind...
> 
> (Doesn't help Walt, of course, but IIRC the bullet holes were all seat level and higher, and he did eventually go down to the floor...)


And if you watch the early part of the firefight, the back door was untouched for a long itme.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> And if you watch the early part of the firefight, the back door was untouched for a long itme.


All that may well be accurate but the question of WHY the Aryan's shot at the car when the one person they didn't want to kill was in it. The whole scenario was farcical.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Fire in the hole, b!tch!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Hank said:


> I believe that was a typo, and they meant to write "Walt".


I'd say they just followed Walt.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Robin said:


> I'd say they just followed Walt.


That's what I thought. When someone is driving out in the middle of nowhere, you can hang back a long ways and still be following them. I don't think they needed to do any high-tech tracking.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

netringer said:


> ...Yep. What's a bit off is when neighbor Carol sees Walt you'd think she'd have been told to call the cops immediately on sight.
> 
> _*This makes me think the community thinks Walt is dead*_....


Which is what I hypothesized after EP 9....and I'm sticking to that theory.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

It's funny I was just listening to the Breaking Bad podcast and I didn't realize until now that Huell was played by comedian Lavell Crawford from shows like Last Comic Standing.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

tivoboyjr said:


> That's what I thought. When someone is driving out in the middle of nowhere, you can hang back a long ways and still be following them. I don't think they needed to do any high-tech tracking.


I looked for hints that they were following and didn't see any. It was also quite a long time after he got out there. So if that's the case it was more bad directing


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> I looked for hints that they were following and didn't see any. It was also quite a long time after he got out there. So if that's the case it was more bad directing


They could have been tracking him, but I don't think they had the technology available to do it. The Skymall device didn't allow live tracking, and as far as we know, Hank and Gomie haven't gotten the DEA involved. Not sure how they could have done that on their own, but maybe they did.

Either way, they found him.

If we're talking about implausibilities, I am not sure that the Walt we know would have blindly accepted Jesse's explanation that he found the money by using the GPS tracking history from Walt's rented van. Has Jesse ever been known to be capable of doing anything like that? Not to Walt. Could Jesse, or pretty much anyone, have been able to do that without involving law enforcement? I don't think so. You either need to have an insider at the rental company, or a warrant.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> If we're talking about implausibilities, I am not sure that the Walt we know would have blindly accepted Jesse's explanation that he found the money by using the GPS tracking history from Walt's rented van. Has Jesse ever been known to be capable of doing anything like that? Not to Walt. Could Jesse, or pretty much anyone, have been able to do that without involving law enforcement? I don't think so. You either need to have an insider at the rental company, or a warrant.


What sold the story was the photo of the barrel. Once Walt saw that, it didn't really matter how plausible the story was on close examination...one way or another, Jesse found the money.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> What sold the story was the photo of the barrel. Once Walt saw that, it didn't really matter how plausible the story was on close examination...one way or another, Jesse found the money.


Definitely - the photo sold it. But once again, this is Jesse Pinkman, who Walt thinks is a complete idiot. And it was just a picture of one barrel of money. I can see Huell falling for something like that when the cops pull it on him. Harder to see Walt fall for it when Jesse, who to Walt is dumber than dumb, finds the money through some complicated detective work, allegedly all on his own.


----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

Hahaha, found on another forum:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> Definitely - the photo sold it. But once again, this is Jesse Pinkman, who Walt thinks is a complete idiot. And it was just a picture of one barrel of money. I can see Huell falling for something like that when the cops pull it on him. Harder to see Walt fall for it when Jesse, who to Walt is dumber than dumb, finds the money through some complicated detective work, allegedly all on his own.


And yet he indisputably found it. (Or so it seemed.) It wasn't A, then B, then C, then D. It was D. Since A, B, and C lead to D, and we know we're at D, then it doesn't really matter what the odds of A, B, and C are, since, well, D.

That was the brilliance of the plan. Hank learned something he really had no business knowing (that Walt had buried the money out in the desert in Home Depot barrels), and built a chain leading to that knowledge that would force Walt to the actual location.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I find that, the more I am excited about the episode I just watched, and want to share that excitement ... then I come here and start reading the posts. Some are just as excited as I am and share great observations, but then I become increasingly disappointed to read through all of the critical comments about the storyline and suggestions for "better" story ideas. _Ugh!!_ I used to be able to get through all of that, but it is getting less and less pleasurable to want to add my two bits with the overanalyzing and awful second guessing going on. 

Sorry gang, but I want to keep the excitement alive, so I'll just add a tiny observation or two:

When Saul appeared at the car wash and said "Better Call Saul!" to Flynn, and Walter popped in with the baby, it was the last moment of the whole family being together in one scene (Walt, Skyler, Walt Jr. and Molly), though they had no idea in the moment.

Then when Hank called Marie after arresting Walt/Heisenberg, they shared a final sweet moment with "I love you" back & forth and a breath of relief before Hank's doomed "It'll be a while before I see you" (paraphrasing) ... as the Aryans were descending upon them.

Jesse could hardly believe his eyes as he witnessed the takedown of the infallible Mr. White (now "Walt" to him as his full betrayal was unquestionably revealed to Heisenberg), followed quickly by the demons from Hell being unleashed immediately thereafter. What a sickening feeling for Jesse, who could have had his new identity and been safely starting a new life in Alaska, only to be facing his worst nightmare in the desert.

My advice to us true fans of excellence in storytelling: Don't second-guess. Just sit back and enjoy the thrill of the ride. It will all be over before we know it. Let's marvel as the masterpiece unfolds before our eyes.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

netringer said:


> Not to mention that cars are only bullet-proof in Hollywood.


Couches are bullet proof in Hollywood too.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

betts4 said:


> LOL, I googled them too and found "Strike Back" but I to have no idea what it has to do with Breaking bad.


They usually kill about 47 bad guys in every Strike Back episode but never get shot themselves.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> They could have been tracking him, but I don't think they had the technology available to do it. The Skymall device didn't allow live tracking, and as far as we know, Hank and Gomie haven't gotten the DEA involved. Not sure how they could have done that on their own, but maybe they did.
> 
> Either way, they found him.
> 
> If we're talking about implausibilities, I am not sure that the Walt we know would have blindly accepted Jesse's explanation that he found the money by using the GPS tracking history from Walt's rented van. Has Jesse ever been known to be capable of doing anything like that? Not to Walt. Could Jesse, or pretty much anyone, have been able to do that without involving law enforcement? I don't think so. You either need to have an insider at the rental company, or a warrant.


I'm not sure I buy that Walt wouldn't have thought to check that the rental van had GPS in the first place.

-smak-


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

The problem Getreal is that it really wasn't excellent, an ep like this is just carried by reputation. In truth BB has high standards and these flaws do not allow the ep to live up to those standards.

Surely you are not suggesting we just blindly love it or not post our issues.?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

If everything that Walt is doing right now is to insure that his family gets that money, why hasn't he just given the lottery ticket to Skylar? I think an old lottery ticket in the bottom of a women's purse is a lot less conspicuous than it is in a man's wallet.

-smak-


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

tivoboyjr said:


> If we're talking about implausibilities, I am not sure that the Walt we know would have blindly accepted Jesse's explanation that he found the money by using the GPS tracking history from Walt's rented van. Has Jesse ever been known to be capable of doing anything like that? Not to Walt. Could Jesse, or pretty much anyone, have been able to do that without involving law enforcement? I don't think so. You either need to have an insider at the rental company, or a warrant.


Or Jessie could have gotten the info at gunpoint. He's good at pointing guns at people.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

getreal said:


> My advice to us true fans of excellence in storytelling: Don't second-guess. Just sit back and enjoy the thrill of the ride. It will all be over before we know it. Let's marvel as the masterpiece unfolds before our eyes.


I agree, especially after watching Under the Dome.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

smak said:


> I'm not sure I buy that Walt wouldn't have thought to check that the rental van had GPS in the first place.


If it's an internal system for tracking truck rentals and/or employees, Walt might not even know to look. Or if he did, it could be very well hidden. The old Lo-Jack systems were installed in cars very well hidden, they would not even tell the owner where the units were installed. They were installed very stealthfully, and these internal GPS tracking systems could be the same way.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> Found it, Season 2 Episode 5


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?????

I mean...

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLTTTT???????????? 

Thanks! I do remember that!

Geez-I guess Jesse has stood up for himself before. Good for him!

But jeez-I couldn't BELIEVE he was trying to get out of the car during the gunfight...STAY IN THE CAR, JESSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Regina said:


> But jeez-I couldn't BELIEVE he was trying to get out of the car during the gunfight...STAY IN THE CAR, JESSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You want the hit men to kill Jesse after they finish with Hank and Gomez?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Regina said:


> But jeez-I couldn't BELIEVE he was trying to get out of the car during the gunfight...STAY IN THE CAR, JESSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Maybe he's the only one in Hollywood (including writers and directors) who knows that sheet metal or plastic can't stop bullets, and that it would be safest to get the hell away from there...


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Hank said:


> If it's an internal system for tracking truck rentals and/or employees, Walt might not even know to look. Or if he did, it could be very well hidden. The old Lo-Jack systems were installed in cars very well hidden, they would not even tell the owner where the units were installed. They were installed very stealthfully, and these internal GPS tracking systems could be the same way.


I don't think it matters if it's hidden. If he knew about it, he wouldn't just take it and drive off, and just be oh well, I can't find it. He wouldn't do it in the first place.

He'd go somewhere else.

-smak-


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

john4200 said:


> You want the hit men to kill Jesse after they finish with Hank and Gomez?


DURING the fight, YES! I mean-NO! I don't want him to get killed! Stay in the damn car! (Especially since cars are bullet-proof, as we have discussed) 

After-if still alive-get the heck out of Dodge!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Maybe he's the only one in Hollywood (including writers and directors) who knows that sheet metal or plastic can't stop bullets, and that it would be safest to get the hell away from there...


BA HA HA! 

Maybe that will be the ultimate lesson of BB-that Jesse is the smartest one of all!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

smak said:


> I don't think it matters if it's hidden. If he knew about it, he wouldn't just take it and drive off, and just be oh well, I can't find it. He wouldn't do it in the first place.
> 
> He'd go somewhere else.


No doubt, but if it's internal and completely hidden, he'd have no reason to even suspect there's a GPS on board. If he suspected it, he'd either find it, or ask about it and then move on. But I'm saying, he would not even suspect a hidden/internal GPS in a white rental van.


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

Regina said:


> After-if still alive-get the heck out of Dodge!


Technically, it's a Chrysler...



LH


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> They usually kill about 47 bad guys in every Strike Back episode but never get shot themselves.


You could tell it wasn't the Strike Back guys because the dialog was more than F!, f!, F!, move!, F!, f!, move move!, coming! f! F! F! F! F! F! cover me!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

leeherman said:


> Technically, it's a Chrysler...
> 
> 
> 
> LH


Well, unlike Hawaii 5-O, there isn't much gratuitous product placement of vehicles, so....


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

The one thing I found interesting was the parallel storylines of Walt and Jesse using what they think is most important to the other to draw them out. For Walt, it was the money. For Jesse, it was Brock. Both tried to prey on the others weakness, but Jesse's is clearly the more noble.

And, obviously, I was wrong, and Jesse just went after the money to take down Mr White "Where he lives". I think taking down his reputation would have been more interesting, but it's not the path they chose and so I guessed wrong.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

smak said:


> If everything that Walt is doing right now is to insure that his family gets that money, why hasn't he just given the lottery ticket to Skylar? I think an old lottery ticket in the bottom of a women's purse is a lot less conspicuous than it is in a man's wallet.
> 
> -smak-


It'd be hilarious if the Lottery ticket turned out to be a jackpot winner.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

"You like Fruit Loops?" _even without Lilly of Valley in it?_


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> It'd be hilarious if the Lottery ticket turned out to be a jackpot winner.


It was a Pick-3 ticket, so it would only win $500.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> It'd be hilarious if the Lottery ticket turned out to be a jackpot winner.


100th person to say that yet no prize


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

3D said:


> Nevertheless, he cares about the money and only put himself in a position of vulnerability because Jesse lured him there with a threat to the money. IIRC, Jesse did not threaten Walt's family, but just threatened to burn the cash. Whether you are still sympathetic to Walt because of his stated motives for wanting to protect the money is another story. But to say that he is the least responsible for the shootout simply ignores that if Walt was willing to risk the money (dirty money that he has no right to have for that matter), Jesse wouldn't have had any leverage over him. You also seem to be forgetting that Walt had already ordered the hit on Jesse before he even got the phone call about the money. To me, any blame that can be thrown at others pales in comparison to Walt's culpability and until reading your post, it never even occurred to me that someone could conceivably think otherwise.


The reason Walt ordered the hit on Jesse in the first place was because he thought Jesse was threatening his family. Jesse broke into his house, and was going to burn it down. Then he told Walt that that he was going to get him where he really lived. Yes, Walt obviously was also worried about the money. But given that he told Skylar that he was willing to turn himself in, and that he actually was willing to turn himself in to Hank, clearly money wasn't the most important thing to him. He was worried about the money primarily because his family wouldn't be able to get it.

So no, I didn't forget that Walt had ordered the hit on Jesse. And he is definitely responsible for that. But just because he is responsible for that bad thing and other bad things such as poisoning Brock, that doesn't make him responsible for all bad things that happen around him.

The fact remains that of all the people at the shootout, the only one manipulated into being there was Walt.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or, he called it off when he thought the full force of the Federal Government was coming down on him. Why have a massive firefight between an Aryan gang and an army, with him in the middle?


But he was still hidden at that point. He could have stayed hidden until they showed up.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> He had no way of knowing Hank and Gomie were off the res, so to speak.


I think he knew that Hank was, which was why he gave Hank the "confession". I suppose Gomez being there might have given him pause that perhaps Hank had eventually decided to come forward. But I think the fact that it was just them two and Jesse made it clear that they were on their own. I doubt the DEA would have let Jesse (or Hank for that matter!) ride out to the location like that. And once they found the spot, there would have been no reason for all the other agents to still remain hidden. They would have shown up, and started spreading out to search for Walt.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> And yet he indisputably found it. (Or so it seemed.) It wasn't A, then B, then C, then D. It was D. Since A, B, and C lead to D, and we know we're at D, then it doesn't really matter what the odds of A, B, and C are, since, well, D.
> 
> That was the brilliance of the plan. Hank learned something he really had no business knowing (that Walt had buried the money out in the desert in Home Depot barrels), and built a chain leading to that knowledge that would force Walt to the actual location.


Exactly.

From Walt's point of view, Jesse had no way of knowing that he had even buried the money, let alone that it was in the desert in those kinds of barrels. The only plausible explanation in Walt's mind for Jesse having that knowledge was because he had found the money. So it didn't matter how plausible Jesse's explanation was for how he had found it; it only mattered how plausible the "evidence" was that the money had been found.

The notion that Jesse had worked with Hank to fake his death in order to get a captured Huell to give the details of the barrels and rental company had not entered the realm of even the remotest possibility to Walt.

That, combined with Jesse's threat of burning the money (another brilliant part of the plan), forced Walt to act too quickly to really think things through. Jesse and Hank both knew how methodical Walt was, and thus they knew that the best way to get him to make a mistake was to force him to act quickly.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Maybe he's the only one in Hollywood (including writers and directors) who knows that sheet metal or plastic can't stop bullets, and that it would be safest to get the hell away from there...


"Yeah science!"


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

getreal said:


> ...When Saul appeared at the car wash and said "Better Call Saul!" to Flynn, and Walter popped in with the baby, _*it was the last moment of the whole family being together in one scene*_ (Walt, Skyler, Walt Jr. and Molly), though they had no idea in the moment....


And you _*know*_ this how?


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Sad this ended up in a ridiculous shootout. I was hoping this episode would end better than that. I guess we'll see how they start out next episode. I can't see Jesse and Walt NOT being taken hostage by the Aryans to resume cooking, unless Jesse gets killed. But then they wouldn't have built it up like he was going to escape out the back of the car.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

I only got like 5 minutes to fast forward through to the end of the episode last night (not a full rewatch) - I just wanted to see the shootout scene.

The "music"/audio leading up to the shooting was pretty tense. Overall it felt better than the descriptions here of its implausibility would suggest.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

That lottery Ticket is so going to win.


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

getreal said:


> I find that, the more I am excited about the episode I just watched, and want to share that excitement ... then I come here and start reading the posts. Some are just as excited as I am and share great observations, but then I become increasingly disappointed to read through all of the critical comments about the storyline and suggestions for "better" story ideas. _Ugh!!_ I used to be able to get through all of that, but it is getting less and less pleasurable to want to add my two bits with the overanalyzing and awful second guessing going on.


+1



BitbyBlit said:


> The reason Walt ordered the hit on Jesse in the first place was because he thought Jesse was threatening his family. Jesse broke into his house, and was going to burn it down. Then he told Walt that that he was going to get him where he really lived. Yes, Walt obviously was also worried about the money. But given that he told Skylar that he was willing to turn himself in, and that he actually was willing to turn himself in to Hank, clearly money wasn't the most important thing to him. He was worried about the money primarily because his family wouldn't be able to get it.
> 
> So no, I didn't forget that Walt had ordered the hit on Jesse. And he is definitely responsible for that. But just because he is responsible for that bad thing and other bad things such as poisoning Brock, that doesn't make him responsible for all bad things that happen around him.
> 
> The fact remains that of all the people at the shootout, the only one manipulated into being there was Walt.


I guess we just disagree on how far back you have to go to start laying blame for the shootout. I would look strictly look at the phone call. Once you start going back beyond that, you can always argue to go further. Thus, you think that Jesse trying to burn down the house was the first chain in the link, I would counter with Jesse was reacting to what Walt did to Brock. We can go back and forth all the way to the beginning of the series. To me, Walt made the phone call rather than get back in his car and high tail it out of there, so he's the most to blame and certainly not the least. However, based on your reasoning, I will take back my original statement that I disagree with your assessment as much as anything I've read. I still disagree, but can see where you're coming from.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The reason they used the lottery ticket in this episode was simply for ease of quick explanation for the viewers. If they had Walt reciting the coordinates over the phone from memory, you'd have some idiot viewers not understanding what was going on. So in order show how Walt can so quickly know the coordinates, they have him pull out the ticket. Picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

Couple of thoughts:

I think Jessie had a second thought (good way) about Walt after Walt tried to warn Hank. 

Hank and Gomie obviously didn't go there looking for a shootout or they would have brought more guns and ammo (or even a team). I don't think that the SUV was a "company" vehicle in that it would have had things like a couple of full auto AR-15s in the back.


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent (Jul 25, 2002)

T-Wolves said:


> I'm thinking maybe Lydia shows up to save the day. She wasn't too happy with the quality and lack of blue in Todd's meth batch, so I could see the wheels turning in her mind; "How do I get rid of these guys and get Walt's quality back?" Maybe she hires another crew and they show up in the desert just in time to save Walt/Hank/Gomie/Jessie? Otherwise I don't see how Hank and Gomie survive this.


How does she know where they are? How is she aware of the situation?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> And you _*know*_ this how?


My thoughts too.

Along with a bit of "who cares?". The last minute a family has together is often quite random and uneventful.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

fmowry said:


> Sad this ended up in a ridiculous shootout. I was hoping this episode would end better than that. I guess we'll see how they start out next episode.


I predict a bullet through Hank's melon before we break to initial credits (or whatever the term for that is).


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> The reason they used the lottery ticket in this episode was simply for ease of quick explanation for the viewers. If they had Walt reciting the coordinates over the phone from memory, you'd have some idiot viewers not understanding what was going on. So in order show how Walt can so quickly know the coordinates, they have him pull out the ticket. Picture is worth a thousand words.


And in so doing completely devalued it's already tenuous concept.


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent (Jul 25, 2002)

Marco said:


> If only there were some sort of device, or contraption, or "engine," that would (magically?) allow you to type in words and "search" for information on them.


If only there was some sort of device, or contraption, or method to allow one to be smug.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

PotentiallyCoherent said:


> If only there was some sort of device, or contraption, or method to allow one to be smug.


You forgot the smiley.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

3D said:


> I guess we just disagree on how far back you have to go to start laying blame for the shootout. I would look strictly look at the phone call. Once you start going back beyond that, you can always argue to go further. Thus, you think that Jesse trying to burn down the house was the first chain in the link, I would counter with Jesse was reacting to what Walt did to Brock. We can go back and forth all the way to the beginning of the series. To me, Walt made the phone call rather than get back in his car and high tail it out of there, so he's the most to blame and certainly not the least. However, based on your reasoning, I will take back my original statement that I disagree with your assessment as much as anything I've read. I still disagree, but can see where you're coming from.


Actually, my argument wasn't that we could go back further than the phone call; it was just the opposite. My argument was more, "If the phone call makes Walt responsible for the shootout, then why stop there?"

Walt's responsibility for the shootout was that he enabled the gang to find the place by giving them the coordinates. But he did so when he was in fear for his life, and called them off as soon as he realized what was going on. How is it his fault that they ignored his request, and showed up anyway?

At this point, it's clear that he no longer has control over them, and they likely are the ones who are trying to take control. The fact that they weren't careful about not hitting Walt's vehicle shows how much they cared about Walt's "authority". Walt had become nothing more than a means to an end by that point.

I don't see the phone call as being that much different than the gang planting some sort of tracking device on Walt's vehicle, and then following him there. In both cases, Walt wouldn't want them there, but they would come anyway, ignoring his wishes.

If that makes Walt responsible for the shootout, then there are plenty of "ends justify the means" actions that Jesse, Hank, and Gomez took in the chain of events leading to that point that I think qualifies them more.


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent (Jul 25, 2002)

john4200 said:


> You forgot the smiley.


Why would I use a smiley?


----------



## T-Wolves (Aug 22, 2000)

PotentiallyCoherent said:


> How does she (Lydia) know where they are? How is she aware of the situation?


Maybe she's already got a team tracking them, just waiting for a good opportunity to take them out. I'm just trying to think of a _logical _way that Hank/Gomie/Jesse could survive. None of the other major characters seemed to be a possibility. The other possibility I thought of is Walt agreeing to cook full-time for Todd's uncle if they let Hank/Gomie/Jessie(?) go. But they'd have to stop shooting long enough for Walt to suggest it.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

T-Wolves said:


> Maybe she's already got a team tracking them, just waiting for a good opportunity to take them out. I'm just trying to think of a _logical _way that Hank/Gomie/Jesse could survive. None of the other major characters seemed to be a possibility. The other possibility I thought of is Walt agreeing to cook full-time for Todd's uncle if they let Hank/Gomie/Jessie(?) go. But they'd have to stop shooting long enough for Walt to suggest it.


That might be the answer. Or at least cook for them long enough to teach Todd how to do it better, then he would get killed. Hey, maybe Hank, Gomie and Jesse are held hostage while Walt cooks.


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent (Jul 25, 2002)

T-Wolves said:


> Maybe she's already got a team tracking them, just waiting for a good opportunity to take them out. I'm just trying to think of a _logical _way that Hank/Gomie/Jesse could survive. None of the other major characters seemed to be a possibility. The other possibility I thought of is Walt agreeing to cook full-time for Todd's uncle if they let Hank/Gomie/Jessie(?) go. But they'd have to stop shooting long enough for Walt to suggest it.


I guess that's possible, as anything is. I think it's an extreme longshot though.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

PotentiallyCoherent said:


> Why would I use a smiley?


Whoosh!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

What lottery has numbers that go up to 150?

That's a lotta ping pong balls.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

betts4 said:


> That might be the answer. Or at least cook for them long enough to teach Todd how to do it better, then he would get killed. Hey, maybe Hank, Gomie and Jesse are held hostage while Walt cooks.


I like this idea. But with only a few eps left, it could be hard to cram in all that AND have an ending like the flash-forwards.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

netringer said:


> What lottery has numbers that go up to 150?
> 
> That's a lotta ping pong balls.


We covered this already. It's a "Pick 3" game.

Pick 3 single digit numbers. Repeat 5 times.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

netringer said:


> What lottery has numbers that go up to 150?
> 
> That's a lotta ping pong balls.


the number go up to nine.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> betts4, I think that graphic doesn't understand the power of some of those weapons at 20 meters.


My only knowledge of guns is from Hollywood. How does "power" (I'm assuming penetration power) help if you're missing your target? Also, wouldn't a more powerful gun would be less accurate, because of more recoil?


----------



## Dmtalon (Dec 28, 2003)

jkeegan said:


> 1)
> Do you think Walt maybe taught Todd a slightly different method so that Todd couldn't exactly reproduce his blue magic, so it was all just Walt's? (However I don't actually believe that, because recently Walt HAS looked like he's done)


I thought that the blue tint came from them having to change some of the chemicals out when they ran out of what they had (the stuff in the 55gal drums they stole from that warehouse).

Correct me if I'm wrong (as I'm sure someone will)


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> I predict a bullet through Hank's melon before we break to initial credits (or whatever the term for that is).


Very much agree.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

dtle said:


> My only knowledge of guns is from Hollywood. How does "power" (I'm assuming penetration power) help if you're missing your target? Also, wouldn't a more powerful gun would be less accurate, because of more recoil?


I assume power means 2 things: how far the bullet will travel and how many bullets you can fire. With a machine gun that has power, it's hard to miss since you just spray your bullets in the general vicinity of the target and a decent percentage will hit the target.

There is no way to miss with the kind of guns some of the nazis were using.

Recoil is not an issue here.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

The guy had an assault rifle with a scope, right? ...and he fired the first shot, right? Presumably he had someone in his sights. There's no way he should have missed by accident.

Some people should not have guns.


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

BitbyBlit said:


> Actually, my argument wasn't that we could go back further than the phone call; it was just the opposite. My argument was more, "If the phone call makes Walt responsible for the shootout, then why stop there?"
> 
> Walt's responsibility for the shootout was that he enabled the gang to find the place by giving them the coordinates. But he did so when he was in fear for his life, and called them off as soon as he realized what was going on. How is it his fault that they ignored his request, and showed up anyway?
> 
> ...


But I didn't say Walt was solely at fault, I just disagreed with the comment that he was the least at fault. Granted, the Aryans themselves are arguably more at fault because they came even after being instructed not to. I don't think, however, that Walt is absolved for calling them in the first place just because he changed his mind. He called the Aryans and told them to come to that spot and be ready to kill. They did just that. That he had a change of mind does not erase that he alerted these psychpaths to the situation in the first place (and Walt could have no doubt of the type of people he was dealing with, see dead bicycle boy as exhibit A). He's no less at fault as a guy who hires someone to kill his wife, changes his mind, and the wife still gets killed. At this point we are back at whether Walt was justified in making the call in the first place because he reasonably feared for his life and had no other choice. I think we are going to have to agree to disagree on our respective opinions on that one.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> I predict a bullet through Hank's melon before we break to initial credits (or whatever the term for that is).





Marco said:


> Very much agree.


This.
Remember, from where we are sitting the shoot out is not yet over.

I'm a little concerned that Hank and Gomie might be wearing bullet proof vests, though. They showed us that Saul was wearing one for a reason, and that reason is usually some sort of foreshadowing.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> I'm a little concerned that Hank and Gomie might be wearing bullet proof vests, though. They showed us that Saul was wearing one for a reason, and that reason is usually some sort of foreshadowing.


This is an astute observation.

On another point, it will be important dramatically for Walt to see that Hank is dead - and that he set events in motion that resulted in the death.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

IMO this plan was Hank's not Jessie's. Jessie might have come up with the idea to use Walt's money to get to him....but the details are ALL Hank. Hank came up with the brains, the fake barrell, and put Jessie up to making the phone call.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Marco said:


> This is an astute observation.
> 
> On another point, it will be important dramatically for Walt to see that Hank is dead - and that he set events in motion that resulted in the death.


It's yet to be known if Hank actually does die here, but Hank set these events in motion.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> I'm a little concerned that Hank and Gomie might be wearing bullet proof vests, though. They showed us that Saul was wearing one for a reason, and that reason is usually some sort of foreshadowing.


Yes....and along with that they also showed us Todd and the gang putting them on.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

dswallow said:


> It's yet to be known if Hank actually does die here


I get that, but it's my opinion that Hank's got no chance of getting out alive. No one survives a foreshadowing phone call like that one. #Live4Ever


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Marco said:


> Very much agree.


Perhaps it'll end up looking like the faked image of Jesse with his brains blown out.

Though I suspect with the guns and the range and such that most of the brains would still be in his head. Unless Gomie turns the shotgun on Hank and shoots him close-range.

Gomie breaks bad big time. :up:


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I believe the phone call pretty much sealed poor Hank's fate. If Hank were going to walk away from this, then why the phone call to Marie? 

The phone call to Marie is going to be the nail in Walt's coffin. We are assuming that Gomez and Hank were still working off the grid, correct? So, if not for that phone call, it appears that no one would know where Gomez and Hank had gone. If Walt is able to stop the nazis, and after they kill Gomez and Hank there is no reason to believe he couldn't stop them, they could have easily given them the barrel treatment and they would have just disappeared, like all the others.

But now Marie knows. Marie knows who Hank was with and there is no possible out for him this time.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> This.
> Remember, from where we are sitting the shoot out is not yet over.
> 
> I'm a little concerned that Hank and Gomie might be wearing bullet proof vests, though. They showed us that Saul was wearing one for a reason, and that reason is usually some sort of foreshadowing.


Maybe...

I don't think they have vests on, but they might.

Even if they do, however, they get shot and if TV and movies taught me anything, you get shot with a vest on and you are winded for 5-10 minutes and pretty incapacitated. And your gun goes flying off, out of reach.

I would hope that the bad guys quickly check if the downed DEA agents are dead and if not, put one between their eyes.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> I would hope that the bad guys quickly check if the downed DEA agents are dead and if not, put one between their eyes.


uncdrew breaks bad big time!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Jstkiddn said:


> ...But now Marie knows. Marie knows who Hank was with and there is no possible out for him this time.


...without killing her too....


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

For those wondering about the van, remember that Saul's guys got the van and loaded it up with the money. I thought that when Walt picked it up from them, he asked them about making sure there was no GPS and they ensured him that there wasn't any. This is right before the "close enough" statement about if they took any money. 

So Walt should have realized that the van didn't really have GPS but the picture of the open money barrel was too great of a setup that he got fooled.


----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

MonsterJoe said:


> The guy had an assault rifle with a scope, right? ...and he fired the first shot, right? Presumably he had someone in his sights. There's no way he should have missed by accident.
> 
> Some people should not have guns.


The first guy to shoot had an AA-12 fully automatic shotgun with iron sights. He took careful aim and began firing, somehow missing. Unknown if he was shooting buckshot or slugs, but oh well.

Even discarding the first volleys of the firefight, a vehicle will not stop the rifle fire from the two AR-15's and the one BAR. The engine will provide some cover, but not the rest of the vehicle.

On the opposite side of the coin, the vehicle doors the AB were using wouldn't stop even the pistol rounds being fired by Hank.

But using false cover is as much Hollywood as is unlimited ammunition from a single magazine, and I'm used to it.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Ok - I wasn't paying /that/ much attention...but they did make a pretty big deal about how deliberately he fired.

AA-12 has a 100m effective range.


----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

Hahaha...


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

If Hank survives I can't see how the story continues to the point of the Flash Forward (but they've resolved stuff like this before).


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Jstkiddn said:


> I believe the phone call pretty much sealed poor Hank's fate. If Hank were going to walk away from this, then why the phone call to Marie?
> 
> The phone call to Marie is going to be the nail in Walt's coffin. We are assuming that Gomez and Hank were still working off the grid, correct? So, if not for that phone call, it appears that no one would know where Gomez and Hank had gone. If Walt is able to stop the nazis, and after they kill Gomez and Hank there is no reason to believe he couldn't stop them, they could have easily given them the barrel treatment and they would have just disappeared, like all the others.
> 
> But now Marie knows. Marie knows who Hank was with and there is no possible out for him this time.


Marie knows what? Marie knows no more than she has for this whole season.

She knows that Hank called her and said he got Walt. But that means nothing to Marie without Hank.

-smak-


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> I predict a bullet through Hank's melon before we break to initial credits (or whatever the term for that is).


Head. The term is head.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

smak said:


> Marie knows what? Marie knows no more than she has for this whole season.
> 
> She knows that Hank called her and said he got Walt. But that means nothing to Marie without Hank.
> 
> -smak-


If hank goes missing Marie knows that Walt was the last known person that was with him. And that he was handcuffed.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

"Break to head" or "Break for head"?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Jstkiddn said:


> If hank goes missing Marie knows that Walt was the last known person that was with him. And that he was handcuffed.


She may also know where the Jesse vid is and all the paperwork/folders in the garage. Maybe that's it, in the Flashforward Walt is hunting for Marie.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Jstkiddn said:


> If hank goes missing Marie knows that Walt was the last known person that was with him. And that he was handcuffed.


Well, she knows that's what Hank told her on the phone. Since nobody else at the DEA knows anything about any of this, I don't think the call means very much.

Of course, she probably still has Walt's DVD "confession," and Jesse may corroborate her story if he survives the shootout.

She could certainly set things in motion to cause Walt a lot of grief, but I don't know if she has anything especially definitive to offer up to the authorities.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

pmyers said:


> ...without killing her too....


Marie is just a whiney, bat-crap crazy wife who has a history of shoplifting and attempted kidnapping (though both might not be on record).

Not sure anyone takes her seriously, and she's no match for Heisenburger.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> For those wondering about the van, remember that Saul's guys got the van and loaded it up with the money. I thought that when Walt picked it up from them, he asked them about making sure there was no GPS and they ensured him that there wasn't any. This is right before the "close enough" statement about if they took any money.
> 
> So Walt should have realized that the van didn't really have GPS but the picture of the open money barrel was too great of a setup that he got fooled.


When loading up barrels and barrels of mad stacks, Huell should have lifted a few. He must have known that Walt wouldn't be counting it.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

JETarpon said:


> Head. The term is head.




Thank you. Bullet in the melon before they give head.

Got it. :up:


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

JETarpon said:


> Head. The term is head.


Hank ends up on the floor in pool of blood with brains next to his head.

(You'd think Huell would have noticed that Jesse's head was intact.)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> ...I'm a little concerned that Hank and Gomie might be wearing bullet proof vests...


You DO realize how sick that comment is?


----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

I read an interesting take on the gunfight on another board that basically says:

There was a reason we saw the gunfight as we did.

That reason is Hank doesn't die in the initial battle. Gomez does though.

Once Hank runs out of ammo, he surrenders.

The AB puts Hank and Jesse on their knees, asking Walt what he wants to do.

Jesse zones out, but Hank plays the tough guy saying he'll hunt him down if he lives to avenge Gomez's death.

Walt tells the AB to kill Hank, but Hank taunts him, calling him a coward for having the AB do his dirty work.

Walt picks up his pistol and puts one in Hank's head, showing the AB that he's still a bad ass.

Walt then gives Jesse the choice to die or cook for the AB, releasing himself from having to do it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> Head. The term is head.


Says who? Melon is a perfectly acceptable word for "head"....

http://onlineslangdictionary.com/thesaurus/words+meaning+head.html


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Dmtalon said:


> I thought that the blue tint came from them having to change some of the chemicals out when they ran out of what they had (the stuff in the 55gal drums they stole from that warehouse).
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong (as I'm sure someone will)


The blue color started when they STARTED using the 55 gallon drum from the warehouse. Before that they had been using Sudafed, which Jesse informed Walt they couldn't get any more of. In real life it turns out it's a mystery why it would be blue - search the web and you'll find lots of chemists saying that if it's actually 99% pure, it shouldn't be blue. But in the show, it started when they switched away from Sudafed.



pmyers said:


> ...without killing her too....


I'll bet if Walt tried to kill Marie, Skyler would get pretty upset (it's her sister). So maybe we finally know why the ricen is so important.. Marie's death needs to look natural, to _Skyler_.



betts4 said:


> She may also know where the Jesse vid is and all the paperwork/folders in the garage. Maybe that's it, in the Flashforward Walt is hunting for Marie.


If hunting with ricen, then maybe yeah.

I doubt it with the big gun. But then that did cause the image to come to mind of her shot in her livingroom, with red crimson blood splattered all over that purple rug...


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Jstkiddn said:


> If hank goes missing Marie knows that Walt was the last known person that was with him. And that he was handcuffed.


What proof of that is there?

-smak-


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

smak said:


> What proof of that is there?


Hank telling Marie that he just put Walt in handcuffs and is looking at him right now?


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

GoPackGo said:


> Hank telling Marie that he just put Walt in handcuffs and is looking at him right now?


Right but technically that's not "proof" of anything, it's Marie saying what Hank told her. But if Hank goes missing, I think Marie has enough to go to the cops/ DEA and begin the unraveling. Walt got away with everything for so long because no on had a reason to look at him. Marie pointing the finger in Walt's direction (combined with Jessie's taped confession) should be more than enough to eventually bring him down.

And anyway, by the time of the FF, Walt is already outed as H-berg, so going after Marie to keep her quiet doesn't make sense. I also don't see that happening because Walt genuinely doesn't want to kill his family members. He surrendered to Hank and for all he knew that was the end. He then begged and pleaded with Todd's peeps to walk away and not kill Hank.

That was a crazy intense last few minutes. The entire time I was just waiting for a sniper shot to blast through someone's head mid-sentence. The only hiccup writing wise with this episode was how easily they were able to dupe Huell. But whatevs. Also liked the shot of Todd running his thumb over Lydia's lipstick imprint on the mug, lol. That dude oozes crazy.

I was initially annoyed by AMC making you watch the horrendous show that follows BB in order to see clips from next week's ep, but now I appreciate it because I go into each episode not knowing a single frame (well, maybe ONE frame if they decide to show a pic on Talking Bad)...


----------



## tony touch (Jul 16, 2004)

All I want to add is that I absolutely loved the music that started playing when the skinheads showed up at the end.


----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

> I'll bet if Walt tried to kill Marie, Skyler would get pretty upset (it's her sister). So maybe we finally know why the ricen is so important.. Marie's death needs to look natural, to _Skyler_.


That makes sense and I like it. Oddly, I find myself not wanting Marie to escape intact.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

GoPackGo said:


> Hank telling Marie that he just put Walt in handcuffs and is looking at him right now?


.....and waving to him. Lol. Loved that part.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

tony touch said:


> All I want to add is that I absolutely loved the music that started playing when the skinheads showed up at the end.












*I hate Albuquerque Nazis.*


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

betts4 said:


> She may also know where the Jesse vid is and all the paperwork/folders in the garage. Maybe that's it, in the Flashforward Walt is hunting for Marie.


Using a machine gun to un-Marie Marie would be like bringing a missile launched gravity bomb (see UTD ep. 5) to an Eskimo kiss* contest. If Walt wanted to dispense with beautiful Marie he would need no more than a shiny object.

* I'm taking advantage of the brief period between now and soon when 
such a reference might alter the course of world events.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Says who? Melon is a perfectly acceptable word for "head"....
> 
> http://onlineslangdictionary.com/thesaurus/words+meaning+head.html


Zoom.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> When loading up barrels and barrels of mad stacks, Huell should have lifted a few. He must have known that Walt wouldn't be counting it.


You mean steal the money from the most scary guy in Albuquerque?


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe already mentioned...

But there is another potential wildcard to be played involving Jesse and Todd.

Jesse circles around to pick up Walt's revolver and continues on to attempt to get the drop on Todd. Equal chances of it ending badly for either one or both of them. (or some such similar lunacy)


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I was initially annoyed by AMC making you watch the horrendous show that follows BB in order to see clips from next week's ep, but now I appreciate it because I go into each episode not knowing a single frame (well, maybe ONE frame if they decide to show a pic on Talking Bad)...


This. I can't stand to watch the Winter show just to see a preview which really isn't a preview anyway. So I go into the episode not knowing what to expect and enjoy it.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Archangel00 said:


> Jesse circles around to pick up Walt's revolver and continues on to attempt to get the drop on Todd. Equal chances of it ending badly for either one or both of them. (or some such similar lunacy)


Jesse would have to be an expert shot with Walt's old-school 6-shooter revolver in order to take out every one of the Aryan group. Todd is hardly the most bad-ass of the group. He'd need to take out the leader (Todd's uncle) and the dude who took the first shots with the machine gun. And Jesse would have to do this from a distance, and have a perfect shot to take them both out. Then have 3 or 4 shots left to take out Todd and the rest. I know this is TV and not reality, but seriously, I don't see this happening without major suspension of disbelief.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I was initially annoyed by AMC making you watch the horrendous show that follows BB in order to see clips from next week's ep, but now I appreciate it because I go into each episode not knowing a single frame (well, maybe ONE frame if they decide to show a pic on Talking Bad)...





betts4 said:


> This. I can't stand to watch the Winter show just to see a preview which really isn't a preview anyway. So I go into the episode not knowing what to expect and enjoy it.


Same here. Made it VERY easy to not watch previews.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Archangel00 said:


> Maybe already mentioned...
> 
> But there is another potential wildcard to be played involving Jesse and Todd.
> 
> Jesse circles around to pick up Walt's revolver and continues on to attempt to get the drop on Todd. Equal chances of it ending badly for either one or both of them. (or some such similar lunacy)


Gomez picked up Walt's pistol.

I think. I'll watch that scene again.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hank said:


> Jesse would have to be an expert shot with Walt's old-school 6-shooter revolver in order to take out every one of the Aryan group. Todd is hardly the most bad-ass of the group. He'd need to take out the leader (Todd's uncle) and the dude who took the first shots with the machine gun. And Jesse would have to do this from a distance, and have a perfect shot to take them both out. Then have 3 or 4 shots left to take out Todd and the rest. I know this is TV and not reality, but seriously, I don't see this happening without major suspension of disbelief.


Note I clearly stated "ending badly" for one or both of them. Also nothing to do with taking out the whole crew either. JUST Todd. (vengeance for spider boy ya know??) 
(it's a "5-shooter" too btw, RUGER LCR 38 special)



uncdrew said:


> Gomez picked up Walt's pistol.
> 
> I think. I'll watch that scene again.


Quite possible, I have no memory of it being collected though.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hank said:


> Jesse would have to be an expert shot with Walt's old-school 6-shooter revolver in order to take out every one of the Aryan group. Todd is hardly the most bad-ass of the group. He'd need to take out the leader (Todd's uncle) and the dude who took the first shots with the machine gun. And Jesse would have to do this from a distance, and have a perfect shot to take them both out. Then have 3 or 4 shots left to take out Todd and the rest. I know this is TV and not reality, but seriously, I don't see this happening without major suspension of disbelief.


Not to mention that a gun with a barrel that short is probably not very accurate past 15-20 feet, so Jesse would have to sneak away, get the gun (which probably isn't there because Gomey has it), then sneak back to within 20 feet of Todd in order to be able to use the gun.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

uncdrew said:


> Maybe...
> 
> I don't think they have vests on, but they might.
> 
> Even if they do, however, they get shot and if TV and movies taught me anything, you get shot with a vest on and you are winded for 5-10 minutes and pretty incapacitated. And your gun goes flying off, out of reach.


After they get shot, they take off the body armor because they "can't breathe" and then get shot again, this time fatally. I never understood this because the fact that your body armor just stopped a round is good evidence you should keep it on.

Anyway, most rifle rounds will zip through body armor as if it wasn't there unless they were wearing hard armor ("rifle plates"). It's hard to wear such armor inconspicuously.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I was initially annoyed by AMC making you watch the horrendous show that follows BB in order to see clips from next week's ep, but now I appreciate it because I go into each episode not knowing a single frame (well, maybe ONE frame if they decide to show a pic on Talking Bad)...


Horrendous? I think Low Winter Sun is pretty damn good.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Gomez picked up Walt's pistol.
> 
> I think. I'll watch that scene again.


Uncdrew, you might be wrong.

If anyone is watching again or wants to check, it's right after Hank cuffs Walt. The immediate next scene shows Gomez put what looks like a pistol in his pocket.

But we know he was holding a shotgun (or whatever it is called). And it wouldn't appear to have been enough time to walk over and get Walt's gun. So I'm torn. One of me thinks he got Walt's pistol, one of me doesn't.

I'd be interested in others' opinions.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Horrendous? I think Low Winter Sun is pretty damn good.


What makes it a compelling watch for you? I've sat through the first two episodes and I can't find a desire to watch any more of it. It's just not interesting to me. And I admit to a big pushback simply because of the way the network is trying to manipulate me to watch it by moving previews of what I want to watch to later commercial breaks, et. Al. That really doesn't help market it. But still, I tried it.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gomez did not pick up Walt's gun. At least on screen.

EDIT:

Going frame by frame, Gomez does have a revolver, and he is unloading it. But that video segment seems like an anomaly. Gomez has his shotgun on his back, but he was supposed to be covering Walt for Hank. And Walt dropped his revolver way back across the field, so there was no time for Gomez to go get it. I think the showrunners screwed up.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

I'd just like to point out that Jesse has been seen spending a lot of time with his Playstation light pistol. Foreshadowing that he's become a crack shot?


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

That was closer to the time of and more to do with the Boetticher murder, I think.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

john4200 said:


> Gomez did not pick up Walt's gun. At least on screen.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Going frame by frame, Gomez does have a revolver, and he is unloading it. But that video segment seems like an anomaly. Gomez has his shotgun on his back, but he was supposed to be covering Walt for Hank. And Walt dropped his revolver way back across the field, so there was no time for Gomez to go get it. I think the showrunners screwed up.


Thanks. I agree.

I think my head just went to "Ok, once Walt is safely apprehended the next step is for one of them to go get the gun he dropped."

Then I see Gomez with a pistol, seemingly out of nowhere. I just concluded that he went to get the gun. Watching it again it's hard to think there was time for that.

Guess it was a screw up by the producers.  Screw this show. I'm out.


----------



## samson3382 (Sep 11, 2013)

MonsterJoe said:


> That was closer to the time of and more to do with the Boetticher murder, I think.


And the time he went to Mexico with mike and Gus.

Going back earlier in the thread, I thought the entire scene with huell and hank was hilarious, "nice poker face", but in a different way than Saul at the car wash.

When did Walt learn to dirt track drift race? While on the phone? I was waiting for him to crash, and that would prevent him from leading Jesse/hank/gomie to the money.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> Screw this show. I'm out.


It's getting to be as bad as Under the Dome!


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

How about this spec:

Hank and Gomie die. Walt knows two DEA agents, including an ASAC, going missing, is going to bring an impossible amount of heat down on him. He stages his own death and releases the "confession" video (media? APD?) that he never wanted to have to use. Flees to NH with the vacuum cleaner repair man. Marie loses everything and goes bat crazier.

He has to return because Jesse/Marie/Lydia are threatening his final plan somehow. Carol drops her groceries when she sees Walt because the news media has been reporting "Drug Kingpin DEA ASAC Schneider kills brother-in-law and Agent Gomez, is still at large."


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Thanks. I agree.
> 
> I think my head just went to "Ok, once Walt is safely apprehended the next step is for one of them to go get the gun he dropped."
> 
> ...


Nah - you don't have to stop watching. Everything can be explained.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Todd's lovesickness to Lydia is going to come into play at some point. They're not doing all this creepy Todd stuff for no reason. Of all the little threads, this is the one that I'm most excited about and am betting a lot of dominos will fall because of that one thread...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Gomie certainly picked up Walt's pistol.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Horrendous? I think Low Winter Sun is pretty damn good.


I'm still on the fence about LWS...it's a very dark show (mood-wise), and I'm trying to hang in there. I do like it...

NOW...back to our regularly-scheduled programming.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> Nah - you don't have to stop watching. Everything can be explained.


hah! :up:


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

So I read part of the thread and realized (not sure if it was mentioned didnt read all 11 pages) the people shooting at Hank should of got back in one SUV/Truck and drove around in flank position or heck just run them over but maybe that will happen beginning of next episode !!!!!


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's getting to be as bad as Under the Dome!


Wait - isn't that the show about the ordinary guy who gets involved in a drug plan and winds up getting deeper and deeper every week and starts killing people to protect his empire?

These aren't the same shows?


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

Ereth said:


> Wait - isn't that the show *featuring Dean Norris* about the ordinary guy who gets involved in a drug plan and winds up getting deeper and deeper every week and starts killing people to protect his empire?
> 
> These aren't the same shows?


FYP


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

type_g said:


> So I read part of the thread and realized (not sure if it was mentioned didnt read all 11 pages) the people shooting at Hank should of got back in one SUV/Truck and drove around in flank position or heck just run them over but maybe that will happen beginning of next episode !!!!!


With that many guys, the fire power they had, and ANY training....the would be easily able to overtake and flank them....even without having to get into a vehicle.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

There's no need for flanking unless they wanted to catch Hank and Gomey by surprise. With the way it played out, with the AB thinking they were showing up to just Jesse and Walt, and with the way it actually turned out, with just two guys with the wrong types of weapons for the situation, there was no need for flanking. Uncle Jack, Todd, and crew should have been able to take Hank and Gomey out within seconds, without the need for firing hundreds of rounds and putting Walt in danger.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> ... I'm torn. One of me thinks he got Walt's pistol, one of me doesn't.





uncdrew said:


> ... Guess it was a screw up by the producers.  Screw this show. I'm out.


Since one of you is out, that leaves one more of you to continue enjoying the show!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

getreal said:


> Since one of you is out, that leaves one more of you to continue enjoying the show!


Phew! I'm really eager to see how this all pans out.

I'm hoping it was all just a bad dream... of Marie's...


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Anubys said:


> Todd's lovesickness to Lydia is going to come into play at some point. They're not doing all this creepy Todd stuff for no reason. Of all the little threads, this is the one that I'm most excited about and am betting a lot of dominos will fall because of that one thread...


I'm thinking Todd will take out his perceived rival; Jessie.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

I will be disappointed if the show's final showdown is NOT between Walt and Jesse. Thus, I don't want Jesse to be dead in this firefight.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Final episode...

Cranston's Malcolm in the Middle character wakes up and find it was all a bad dream!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Final episode...
> 
> Cranston's Malcolm in the Middle character wakes up and find it was all a bad dream!


That was pretty funny, the first couple of times.

The past few hundred, not so much...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That was pretty funny, the first couple of times.
> 
> The past few hundred, not so much...


Ugh...really...


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Marco said:


> I will be disappointed if the show's final showdown is NOT between Walt and Jesse. Thus, I don't want Jesse to be dead in this firefight.


When people were predicting Jesse's demise in an earlier thread I said the same. I really believe the scenes AFTER the flash forward are going to involve Jesse, this show is about the two of them more than any other relationship.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> When people were predicting Jesse's demise in an earlier thread I said the same. I really believe the scenes AFTER the flash forward are going to involve Jesse, this show is about the two of them more than any other relationship.


Yes.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

The Better Call Saul spinoff has been given the go ahead (sorry if that's a spoiler).

I can't see it working. Saul is the perfect character for small doses.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> The Better Call Saul spinoff has been given the go ahead (sorry if that's a spoiler).
> 
> I can't see it working. Saul is the perfect character for small doses.


Yay!!

I hope they just do it right. A little humor, a little drama and a couple stories to play with. Sort of like The Office?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

You mean The Office when it featured Bob Odenkirk


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

john4200 said:


> Gomez did not pick up Walt's gun. At least on screen.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Going frame by frame, Gomez does have a revolver, and he is unloading it. But that video segment seems like an anomaly. Gomez has his shotgun on his back, but he was supposed to be covering Walt for Hank. And Walt dropped his revolver way back across the field, so there was no time for Gomez to go get it. I think the showrunners screwed up.


AH! Great catch there. Looks like they may have actually filmed him collecting the revolver, then cut out that part in post production. Likely due to time constraints.

Anyway my main point was there is some potential for a Jesse/Todd "face off" to take place in some form or fashion at some point before all is said and done.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Looked to me like Jesse was going to slink out of the car and run away. The car he was in was far enough away from the shooting that it was probably a safe thing to do.

Also as soon as I heard the conversation between Hank and his wife I said to myself "Hank is going to die". It had the feel of a final conversation.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> The Better Call Saul spinoff has been given the go ahead (sorry if that's a spoiler).
> 
> I can't see it working. Saul is the perfect character for small doses.


I'm looking forward to it! It could be great - I love Saul. I'll definitely give it a chance.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think Saul is one of the more annoying characters in the show.* He plays a good sleazeball, but I couldn't imagine a good show being based around him. I guess we'll see. 

* The most annoying one being Skyler.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I'll check it out, but I don't have high hopes...


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I think if the Better Call Saul spinoff show is more lighthearted and funny (30 minutes) it would work fine.



Anubys said:


> Todd's lovesickness to Lydia is going to come into play at some point. They're not doing all this creepy Todd stuff for no reason. Of all the little threads, this is the one that I'm most excited about and am betting a lot of dominos will fall because of that one thread...


it could just be some character development.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

robojerk said:


> I think if the Better Call Saul spinoff show is more lighthearted and funny (30 minutes) it would work fine..


I think it was described as an hour long drama.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

cheesesteak said:


> Horrendous? I think Low Winter Sun is pretty damn good.


I agree. I'm not "into" it like the other shows I enjoy on AMC but it isn't horrendous, IMO.

Edit: I'm glad it doesn't engage me as much because I'm still wound up from BB.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

There's a fascinating discussion in this week's podcast about filming the scene of Walt driving out to the desert and recording the phone call between Walt and Jesse. Walt and Jesse were actually sitting in two adjoining rooms talking to each other on the phone, but they were each being recorded by separate microphones. 

All the scenes of Walt in the car were done on a stage with green screen. There was separate footage of the scenery going past that had to be inserted into the windows. Then there were a few actual vehicle shots of the car racing across town and out into the desert. 

Then they had to cut the Walt in car scenes in with the audio of the phone call. Then they had to figure out what streets and turns Walt's car was supposedly taking so they could insert realistic footage into the windows. And those had to match with the occasional cutaway to the exterior shots of the car. The editor said that's probably the most difficult thing she's ever done, and she's got some decent credits under her belt.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

The bit that amused me the most on the podcast was the comment that for the scene with Brock, since the child actor has grown quite a bit since he first appeared they had to scale up the table and the items on it, to make him appear smaller than he now is.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> There's a fascinating discussion in this week's podcast about filming the scene of Walt driving out to the desert and recording the phone call between Walt and Jesse. Walt and Jesse were actually sitting in two adjoining rooms talking to each other on the phone, but they were each being recorded by separate microphones.
> 
> All the scenes of Walt in the car were done on a stage with green screen. There was separate footage of the scenery going past that had to be inserted into the windows. Then there were a few actual vehicle shots of the car racing across town and out into the desert.
> 
> Then they had to cut the Walt in car scenes in with the audio of the phone call. Then they had to figure out what streets and turns Walt's car was supposedly taking so they could insert realistic footage into the windows. And those had to match with the occasional cutaway to the exterior shots of the car. The editor said that's probably the most difficult thing she's ever done, and she's got some decent credits under her belt.


My mind is still unable to grasp what goes into shooting a movie or TV show. What they're describing is hours upon hours of work by a ton of people, all for a two-minute sequence. And the messed up part is that if the job is done correctly, you WONT notice it! lol... All of the work that went into piecing it together so it looked real. Can't handle it.



> Horrendous? I think Low Winter Sun is pretty damn good.


My calling it Horrendous was based on absolutely nothing but the commercials. Never saw it. Just _looks _horrendous. I should have clarified.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

danterner said:


> The bit that amused me the most on the podcast was the comment that for the scene with Brock, since the child actor has grown quite a bit since he first appeared they had to scale up the table and the items on it, to make him appear smaller than he now is.


And that's why he had to be sitting, because if he stands up he'll look too big.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danterner said:


> The bit that amused me the most on the podcast was the comment that for the scene with Brock, since the child actor has grown quite a bit since he first appeared they had to scale up the table and the items on it, to make him appear smaller than he now is.


WAAAALT!!!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mrdazzo7 said:


> ...My calling it Horrendous was based on absolutely nothing but the commercials. Never saw it. Just _looks _horrendous....


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

mrdazzo7 said:


> My calling it Horrendous was based on absolutely nothing but the commercials. Never saw it. Just _looks _horrendous. I should have clarified.


AMC so overpromoted it that they turned us off from even giving it a shot, so I can understand. It might not be a bad show (after all, he's "not a bad person") but unless it starts getting awards and accolades we'll not be watching.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

OK, I rewatched last night.

Does Brock know Walter poisoned him? He always gives WW the silent treatment. Was it ever made clear just *how* WW got Brock to ingest the lilies of the valley? It's not like you can just count on a kid to eat poisonous berries on a specific day.

Knowing what a big Sergio Leone fan Vince is, I found it very interesting that Jesse, Hank and Gomez (and Marie) were wearing black and Walter was wearing (off) white in this episode.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MacThor said:


> .... but unless it starts getting awards and accolades we'll not be watching.


You must not watch much teevee, then...


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

MacThor said:


> OK, I rewatched last night.
> 
> Does Brock know Walter poisoned him? He always gives WW the silent treatment. Was it ever made clear just *how* WW got Brock to ingest the lilies of the valley? It's not like you can just count on a kid to eat poisonous berries on a specific day.


It wasn't made explicitly clear, but it has been speculated that he got to Brock at school.

There was brief scene in Saul's office where you can see his secretary shredding school schedules if you look closely.










However, looking closely at the image it looks like the courses are too high-level for Brock's age. PSY? And the dates appear to be 2003 dates. So who knows what that actually was about. I do recall that "how did Walt actually poison Brock" was discussed briefly on the podcast an episode or two ago, but I don't recall what they explained other than that it was an "in the minds of the writers, but not explicitly shown on the show type of thing."


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I don't know why this didn't occur to me before now, but I just saw a comment somewhere else about the Saul spinoff.



> You do realize that having a Saul spinoff might mean seeing Mike Ehrmantraut again, right? Which would be AWESOME!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> WAAAALT!!!


Oh that had me spitting water on my keboard! :up: 



MacThor said:


> OK, I rewatched last night.
> 
> Does Brock know Walter poisoned him? He always gives WW the silent treatment. Was it ever made clear just *how* WW got Brock to ingest the lilies of the valley? It's not like you can just count on a kid to eat poisonous berries on a specific day.
> 
> Knowing what a big Sergio Leone fan Vince is, I found it very interesting that Jesse, Hank and Gomez (and Marie) were wearing black and Walter was wearing (off) white in this episode.


Both Walt and Skylar have been wearing cream/white colors for the last few episodes.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

danterner said:


> The bit that amused me the most on the podcast was the comment that for the scene with Brock, since the child actor has grown quite a bit since he first appeared they had to scale up the table and the items on it, to make him appear smaller than he now is.


Good for them from a continuity standpoint but unless Brock was replaced by Kevin Durant, I wouldn't have noticed that he grew.  When's the last time we saw him, last year?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

MacThor said:


> OK, I rewatched last night.
> 
> Does Brock know Walter poisoned him? He always gives WW the silent treatment. Was it ever made clear just *how* WW got Brock to ingest the lilies of the valley? It's not like you can just count on a kid to eat poisonous berries on a specific day...


If you know that Brock likes his Froot Loops - better if it was Trix.

But there was that scene with Saul's secretary shredding the school lunch schedule.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

netringer said:


> If you know that Brock likes his Froot Loops - better if it was Trix.
> 
> But there was that scene with Saul's secretary shredding the school lunch schedule.


I often wonder if you read other posts. Look a few above yours and you'll see it turned out to not actually be the lunch schedule.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Weirdness.

I was checking out this recommended bit by Bill Burr from Night of Too Many Stars 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iGm4dl0Ys4[/media]

_(never heard of him)...
_
...and then I see it mentioned that he's the red head Kuby in Breaking Bad.








http://blogs.amctv.com/breaking-bad/2012/04/bill-burr-interview/
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0122987/


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

They talk about that on the podcast a lot. He's pretty well known in the comedian world and pretty well known to be on BB. Huwell (sp) is also a relatively well known comedian as is Odenkirk of course.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> I often wonder if you read other posts. Look a few above yours and you'll see it turned out to not actually be the lunch schedule.


Dude, I read the other posts but I comment on one as I read it and go back to read the others. I have deleted posts after that if mine doesn't have anything else in it and get offa my back once.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Really good "behind the scenes" video (spoilers) here of the last scene of the ep.. you can really see some of the angles better and why Hank and Gomie didn't get hit.

http://www.amctv.com/breaking-bad/videos/spoilers-making-of-episode-513-tohajiilee-breaking-bad

Also in this video, I counted just 4.3 seconds for Gomie to run up the hill, get Walt's gun, and walk back.. so yeah, a tiny continuity error there.

http://www.amctv.com/breaking-bad/videos/talked-about-scene-episode-513-tohajiilee-breaking-bad


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Hank said:


> Really good "behind the scenes" video (spoilers) here of the last scene of the ep.. you can really see some of the angles better and why Hank and Gomie didn't get hit.
> 
> http://www.amctv.com/breaking-bad/videos/spoilers-making-of-episode-513-tohajiilee-breaking-bad
> 
> ...


Plus Gomie takes Walt's keys out of his pocket. However, when Walt got out of his car the door was dinging and he is never shown getting his keys.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Eh..


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

The shootout was no less believable than Gus walking into the hallway after the explosion looking like the Terminator.

How much more ammo can Hank and Gomie have?


----------



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

The Flush said:


> The shootout was no less believable than Gus walking into the hallway after the explosion looking like the Terminator.
> 
> How much more ammo can Hank and Gomie have?


Not enough. The only way out for Hank is if both sides run out of ammo and then he shows his badge. I doubt Meth Damon's group will run out of ammo.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Pralix said:


> Not enough. The only way out for Hank is if both sides run out of ammo and then he shows his badge. I doubt Meth Damon's group will run out of ammo.


because they couldn't just beat him up, stab him, and strangle him?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

The Flush said:


> The shootout was no less believable than Gus walking into the hallway after the explosion looking like the Terminator.


I agree both were totally unbelievable.

But Gus died in a bomb and they played his death for entertainment and shock value, this was just ridiculous (pending an explanation this week).


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Good for them from a continuity standpoint but unless Brock was replaced by Kevin Durant, I wouldn't have noticed that he grew.  When's the last time we saw him, last year?


I would love that casting change as heads exploded all over the place.


----------

